# Nsw Special Case Swap



## Fatgodzilla (29/6/09)

As a side issue from the normal case swap thread, if the NSW boys want to have a "special" case swap some time in 2010, what should we brew. Just thinking aloud at this stage, but we nominate either 2 or 3 different styles and you select what you want to brew. Other mobs have done it (just saw a funky brew swap in Victoria). Anyone want something along those lines ?

What to brew ? Super heavies .. AIIPAs, Imperial stouts ? Belgians .. trippels / dubbels / witbier ? What floats your boat that you'd 1. like to get in a case swap and 2. Willing to brew for a case swap ?


Do you want something immediately drinkable or something that needs to be cellared for a few month / years ? 

Thoughts .. and anyone currently doing this your imput would be appreciated.


Edit : Or do other things (a) nominate the base recipe and see what differences we get (B) everyone use the same yeast &copy; everyone uses the same hop(s)

There are a million stories in the Naked City - these aren't any of them.


----------



## white.grant (29/6/09)

Perhaps we could nominate a category from the BJCP, (or pull from a hat). So if category 10 came out you could choose to brew either a American Pale Ale, American Amber Ale or an American Brown Ale. 

Now some categories are more interesting than others, but we could perhaps combine one or two of the less varied or more revolting.

Whatever, I'd be up for it.

cheers

grant


----------



## barls (29/6/09)

i might be in for a braggot as ive been thinking of a bloodwood honey dark braggot. it depends on whats happening at work.


----------



## Bizier (29/6/09)

Awesome idea!!!

I am in for sure.

But can I suggest if it is high gravity (which I love) that we make a call in a cool season so that people without ferment fridges can have a chance at lower fusels.


----------



## Gulpa (29/6/09)

I like Grant's idea of keeping it within a category. That gives a bit of room to play but still keeps everyone in the same ballpark. Also agree with biz, we should look at aligning with the brewing season for us non-refrigerated brewers. The hard part is to pick the category that interests enough brewers to form a swap with enough leeway to ensure we get some interesting beers.

Cheers
Andrew.


----------



## Stuster (29/6/09)

I think it's a great idea, Ian. :super: 

I like Grant's idea. A category that's chosen at random. Show us what you're made of and brew it.  

Could maybe exclude some of the styles which might take some long to brew - like strong ales - or are a bit of an acquired taste - like sour beers, or even fruit beers. B)


----------



## Cortez The Killer (29/6/09)

The only issue I have with being too prescriptive is yeast

I like to have a single yeast on the go for 3 to 4 or more batches then switch to something else

I think plenty of time will be needed to make sure people can get their stuff together

As a solution possibly pick something easy for the first one eg APA / AIPA and at the same time release the style / guidelines for the next one - this'll give plenty of time to get a brew down in a not so common category 

Cheers


----------



## Muggus (29/6/09)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Super heavies .. AIIPAs, Imperial stouts ? Belgians .. trippels / dubbels


All sound good to me! :icon_drool2: 

I, too, like Grants idea. It really requires a fair bit discipline as a brewer to follow the BJCP guidelines for a style, but you can have alot of fun with it, particularly with hop-driven beers.
I'd be more inclined to stick with the broad catagories, like American Ale, or English Pale Ale, just so we don't end up with all the beers tasting way too similiar. And it gives those a chance to try different styles within that catagory they may not have brewed or tried before.


----------



## Stuster (29/6/09)

Muggus said:


> I'd be more inclined to stick with the broad catagories, like American Ale, or English Pale Ale, just so we don't end up with all the beers tasting way too similar.



I think those two are good. Plus Belgian and French ale?

Or go the big beer route. Nothing under 8%. :icon_drunk:


----------



## Bizier (29/6/09)

Big beer!
Big beer!

I would like to see the broad category of barley wine.


----------



## RetsamHsam (29/6/09)

Im in. My preference would be for big beers, only restriction being a minimum abv%


----------



## PostModern (29/6/09)

I'm intrigued. Tell me more.

Would be up for a spin of the dial type brew, maybe excepting exotic yeast/brett/weird things in my fermenter.


----------



## Josh (30/6/09)

German Lagers anyone? I've really had the Wyest 2308 rocking lately.
Fruit/Spiced Beer?

In all seriousness, I'd be up for anything. Would rather know what the category will be sooner rather than later, especially if it's big beers so I can get something going now.


----------



## RetsamHsam (30/6/09)

Josh said:


> In all seriousness, I'd be up for anything. Would rather know what the category will be sooner rather than later, especially if it's big beers so I can get something going now.


You are right, we should get a poll going to sort this out.
Does anyone have any other suggestions on styles they would like to see on the poll?


----------



## petesbrew (30/6/09)

I'd be keen to get back into a swap, now I'm into doing more AG's.
However, I really only want to do a 1/2 case swap, if the option is available.

The big beer idea is fantastic, and keep the styles wide open. Tripels, Barleywines, 2IPA's, RIS, Doppelbocks, Fruit beers.... you brew it, I'll drink it.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (30/6/09)

Okay, let's at least get this thing rolling.

Swap to take place around Easter 2010 (April or May 2010)

It will be for heavier style beers first time around.

It will be based on a BJCP style so we have some guidelines (and at same time we can submit at the NSW Championships if we want early assessments.

It will be a random selection process until we change that idea  

We want a style we don't normally brew but no lambics, fruit beers or wheat beers (at least this time)

We will select a category to allow you a choice of what to brew.

We want a minimum alcohol level of 6% but not necessarily encourage imperials / super heavies.

We want something that people without temp controlled fridges can still enter

So I've struck out the most likely non starters (bound to be an argument ther somewhere, but we got to ruthless at least at the start.


Any further comments on what will be in the final selection category.


AABC 2009 Categories & Styles
1. LOW ALCOHOL (<4% ABV)
1.1 Light Australian Lager
1.2 Leichtes Weizen
1.3 Scottish Light Ale
1.4 Southern English Brown Ale
1.5 Mild Ale
1.6 English Bitter

2. PALE LAGER
2.1 Australian Lager
2.2 Australian Premium Lager
2.3 Pale Continental Lager
2.4 Munich Helles
2.5 Dortmunder

3. PILSENER
3.1 Classic American Pilsner
3.2 German Pilsner
3.3 Bohemian Pilsner

4. AMBER & DARK LAGER
4.1 Oktoberfest/Marzen
4.2 Vienna Lager
4.3 California Common Beer
4.4 North German Altbier
4.5 Munich Dunkel
4.6 Schwarzbier

5. STRONG LAGER (>6% ABV)
5.1 Strong Pale Lager
5.2 Maibock/Hellesbock
5.3 Traditional Bock
5.4 Doppelbock
5.5 Eisbock

6. PALE ALE
6.1 Cream Ale
6.2 Blonde Ale
6.3 Klsch
6.4 Belgian Pale Ale
6.5 Australian Pale Ale
6.6 English Pale Ale

7. AMERICAN PALE ALE
7.1 American Pale Ale

8. BITTER ALE
8.1 English Best Bitter
8.2 English Extra Special/Strong Bitter (ESB)
8.3 Dsseldorfer Altbier

9. BROWN ALE
9.1 Northern English Brown Ale
9.2 Irish Red Ale
9.3 Scottish Ale
9.4 Australian Dark/Old Ale
9.5 American Brown Ale

10. PORTER
10.1 Brown Porter
10.2 Robust Porter
10.3 Baltic Porter

11. STOUT
11.1 Dry Stout
11.2 Sweet Stout
11.3 Oatmeal Stout

12. STRONG STOUT (>6% ABV)
12.1 Australian Stout/ Foreign Extra Stout
12.2 Russian Imperial Stout

13. INDIA PALE ALE
13.1 English IPA
13.2 American IPA
13.3 Imperial IPA

14. STRONG ALE (>6% ABV)
14.1 Old Ale (English Strong Ale)
14.2 Strong Scotch Ale
14.3 English Barley wine
14.4 American Barley wine

15. BELGIAN STRONG ALE (>6% ABV)
15.1 Belgian Blond Ale
15.2 Belgian Strong Golden Ale
15.3 Tripel
15.4 Dubbel
15.5 Belgian Strong Dark Ale

16. GERMAN WHEAT & RYE BEER
16.1 Weizen/Weibier (Wheat)
16.2 Dunkel Weizen
16.3 Weizenbock
16.4 Roggenbier (Rye)

17. FARMHOUSE ALE & WILD BEER
17.1 Witbier (White)
17.2 Saison
17.3 Biere de Garde
17.4 Flanders Red Ale
17.5 Flanders Brown Ale/Ouid Bruin
17.6 Berliner Weie
17.7 Straight (unblended) Lambic
17.8 Gueuze
17.9 Fruit Lambic

18. SPECIALTY BEER
18.1 Fruit Beer
18.2 Spice/Herb/Vegetable Beer
18.3 Christmas/Winter Specialty Spiced Beer
18.4 Classic Rauchbier (Smoked Marzen)
18.5 Belgian Specialty Ale
18.6 Wood-aged Beer
18.7 Other Specialty


----------



## Stuster (30/6/09)

Fatgodzilla said:


> We want a minimum alcohol level of 6% but not necessarily encourage imperials / super heavies.
> 
> 10. PORTER
> 10.1 Brown Porter
> ...



These ones are under 6% so they're out. So we could have a combined porter/stout category, IPAs, Strong ales, and Belgian strongs. And pick one of those.

But really, if we're going big, I vote that we leave it open to the brewer. h34r:


----------



## Fatgodzilla (30/6/09)

Stuster said:


> These ones are under 6% so they're out. So we could have a combined porter/stout category, IPAs, Strong ales, and Belgian strongs. And pick one of those.
> 
> But really, if we're going big, I vote that we leave it open to the brewer. h34r:





Got to be cruel to be kind.

If the choice rests in the listed styles below, do we go Stuster idea and you can pick any from the list below or would you like if we simply select a category. Have combined #12 & 13 to make roughly same styles as the next two categories



A. Either
12. STRONG STOUT (>6% ABV)
12.1 Australian Stout/ Foreign Extra Stout
12.2 Russian Imperial Stout
or
13. INDIA PALE ALE
13.1 English IPA
13.2 American IPA
13.3 Imperial IPA

B.
14. STRONG ALE (>6% ABV)
14.1 Old Ale (English Strong Ale)
14.2 Strong Scotch Ale
14.3 English Barley wine
14.4 American Barley wine

C
15. BELGIAN STRONG ALE (>6% ABV)
15.1 Belgian Blond Ale
15.2 Belgian Strong Golden Ale
15.3 Tripel
15.4 Dubbel
15.5 Belgian Strong Dark Ale


----------



## Gulpa (30/6/09)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Got to be cruel to be kind.
> 
> If the choice rests in the listed styles below, do we go Stuster idea and you can pick any from the list below or would you like if we simply select a category. Have combined #12 & 13 to make roughly same styles as the next two categories
> 
> ...



Or we could make it four smaller swaps (max 12-14 btls) all under the one swap umbrella - give us a bit of a challenge on bottle swapping day  . With plenty of notice Id probably go for 2 or 3 of those categories.

cheers
Andrew.


----------



## RetsamHsam (30/6/09)

I vote that we rule stouts out.. Not my cuppa!


----------



## petesbrew (30/6/09)

RetsamHsam said:


> I vote that we rule stouts out.. Not my cuppa!


Seeing what's being rejected, I think I might just grab my bat & ball and go home!
Coun't me out of this one, Cheers lads :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Fatgodzilla (30/6/09)

RetsamHsam said:


> I vote that we rule stouts out.. Not my cuppa!




Only two stouts there .. I'm guessing this means you don't like DRINKING stouts ! What's the matter with you man  

At least if this category was selected, you could brew the any of the IPAs.



> Or we could make it four smaller swaps (max 12-14 btls) all under the one swap umbrella - give us a bit of a challenge on bottle swapping day . With plenty of notice Id probably go for 2 or 3 of those categories.



Not quite sure what your saying here Andrew. No reason not to enter more than one style, as I'm guessing others will do the same. I'm also guessing we won't get too many swappers here UNLESS we get people to brew who haven't been in the past few swaps.



> Seeing what's being rejected, I think I might just grab my bat & ball and go home!
> Coun't me out of this one, Cheers lads



Never say never Pete. This si take the brew to another level chance. Otherwise, you are still expected to come through at the other two swaps !


----------



## DiscoStu (30/6/09)

Sounds like an excellent idea, count me in. I'd vote for brewers choice for a defined list of styles.


----------



## Josh (30/6/09)

I'm in for any of the styles still up for grabs.

The Sweet Stout I'm brewing today will have to stay on tap here for my own enjoyment :chug:


----------



## Fatgodzilla (30/6/09)

Following further discussions & PMs, I reckon consensus was made on the following

1. Remove stouts - get a few of them in the case swaps

2. Remove Barleywine - they really should have a longer time in secondary to develop flavours better (try one for side bar swaps, but not part of the mainstream

3. There were a few who said remove the Belgians as a far number of brewers already do them. However I've never done one.

Got to be cruel to be kind.

Therefore do we let you pick one from the three categories below, or pick a category at random.

Thoughts ?


13. INDIA PALE ALE
13.1 English IPA
13.2 American IPA
13.3 Imperial IPA

B.
14. STRONG ALE (>6% ABV)
14.1 Old Ale (English Strong Ale)
14.2 Strong Scotch Ale
14.3 English Barley wine
14.4 American Barley wine both out as need too long to be in secondary to be drinkable in Easter

C
15. BELGIAN STRONG ALE (>6% ABV)
15.1 Belgian Blond Ale
15.2 Belgian Strong Golden Ale
15.3 Tripel
15.4 Dubbel
15.5 Belgian Strong Dark Ale


----------



## Muggus (30/6/09)

Fatgodzilla said:


> 3. There were a few who said remove the Belgians as a far number of brewers already do them. However I've never done one.


Extra incentive to do one then eh Fatz?

Out of the list you have there I'd say IPA or Belgian Strong is a go.

As much as i'd love to have a swap involving Olds and Wee Heavy's, by my reckoning, they're just too uncommon a style for most to really attempt with confidence. 
Strictly from a commercial point of view here, there are very few in that style available on the market, which makes comparisons difficult.

As for IPA and Belgian Strong, dozens on the market, some good, some amazing. 
More importantly, there's plenty of freedom with the styles...IPA you can mess around with hops, Belgian you can mess around with yeasts and malts.


----------



## Bizier (30/6/09)

To go against the grain, I would say Baltic Porter is a fantastic one to include.

I will be doing Belgian Blonde ales soon in an attempt to clone Leffe for my GF. That style would get me to actually make a start.


----------



## barls (30/6/09)

hey guys which one of those would a braggot fit in to?
still thinking of one.


----------



## Stuster (30/6/09)

barls said:


> hey guys which one of those would a braggot fit in to?
> still thinking of one.



Ummm, none of them.  h34r: 

Braggot is in the mead category and for some reason FGZ didn't include that in his thinking.


Actually, I guess it's just not something that many people make (though I've made two so far - or at least made one and fermented another one :beerbang: ).

I vote we go with those two - IPA and Belgian Strongs. One of those randomly picked to be the style.


----------



## schooey (30/6/09)

I was in until the stouts went...


----------



## white.grant (30/6/09)

You can never have enough IPA IMO.


----------



## Bizier (30/6/09)

Grantw said:


> You can never have enough IPA IMO.



You should smell my fridge


----------



## Fatgodzilla (1/7/09)

> name='Stuster' date='Jun 30 2009, 08:25 PM' post='484763']
> 
> Braggot is in the mead category and for some reason FGZ didn't include that in his thinking.



Can't think of any reason to reject this one ... much  






> I vote we go with those two - IPA and Belgian Strongs. One of those randomly picked to be the style.



Okay, let's make this one easy. Brew from either the IPAs or the Belgium Strongs . 

If we get insufficient names and under the assumption most of those entering are likely to be relatively large brewers. (not talking about Schooey & myself .. large as in volume brewed) then its possible to enter two brews - preferably one from either category. How's that sound. 

Better still, anyone object to the notion that you must supply a bottle from both categories ? One IPA and one BS ! A good test of your brewing skills and a chance to boost the number of beers we swap. We have about 8 months before the swap, you can't complain about a lack of preparation time now can you ?

So, who's in. Put your name down and we'll transfer this to the wiki next week if enough interst warrants proceeding.


Easter 2010 Special Case Swap. One beer from both BJCP categories

13. INDIA PALE ALE

13.1 English IPA
13.2 American IPA
13.3 Imperial IPA

15. BELGIAN STRONG ALE (>6% ABV)

15.1 Belgian Blond Ale
15.2 Belgian Strong Golden Ale
15.3 Tripel
15.4 Dubbel
15.5 Belgian Strong Dark Ale


1. Fatgodzilla


----------



## white.grant (1/7/09)

Easter 2010 Special Case Swap. One beer from both BJCP categories

13. INDIA PALE ALE

13.1 English IPA
13.2 American IPA
13.3 Imperial IPA

15. BELGIAN STRONG ALE (>6% ABV)

15.1 Belgian Blond Ale
15.2 Belgian Strong Golden Ale
15.3 Tripel
15.4 Dubbel
15.5 Belgian Strong Dark Ale


1. Fatgodzilla 
2. Grantw


----------



## DiscoStu (1/7/09)

Easter 2010 Special Case Swap. One beer from both BJCP categories

13. INDIA PALE ALE

13.1 English IPA
13.2 American IPA
13.3 Imperial IPA

15. BELGIAN STRONG ALE (>6% ABV)

15.1 Belgian Blond Ale
15.2 Belgian Strong Golden Ale
15.3 Tripel
15.4 Dubbel
15.5 Belgian Strong Dark Ale


1. Fatgodzilla
2. Grantw
3. DiscoStu


----------



## Stuster (1/7/09)

Easter 2010 Special Case Swap. One beer from both BJCP categories

13. INDIA PALE ALE

13.1 English IPA
13.2 American IPA
13.3 Imperial IPA

15. BELGIAN STRONG ALE (>6% ABV)

15.1 Belgian Blond Ale
15.2 Belgian Strong Golden Ale
15.3 Tripel
15.4 Dubbel
15.5 Belgian Strong Dark Ale


1. Fatgodzilla
2. Grantw
3. DiscoStu
4. Stuster

If we're going two bottles of such a big beer, I think we should limit the numbers, maybe to 12?


----------



## RetsamHsam (1/7/09)

Easter 2010 Special Case Swap. One beer from both BJCP categories

13. INDIA PALE ALE

13.1 English IPA
13.2 American IPA
13.3 Imperial IPA

15. BELGIAN STRONG ALE (>6% ABV)

15.1 Belgian Blond Ale
15.2 Belgian Strong Golden Ale
15.3 Tripel
15.4 Dubbel
15.5 Belgian Strong Dark Ale


1. Fatgodzilla
2. Grantw
3. DiscoStu
4. Stuster
5. Retsamhsam


----------



## Gulpa (1/7/09)

Easter 2010 Special Case Swap. One beer from both BJCP categories

13. INDIA PALE ALE

13.1 English IPA
13.2 American IPA
13.3 Imperial IPA

15. BELGIAN STRONG ALE (>6% ABV)

15.1 Belgian Blond Ale
15.2 Belgian Strong Golden Ale
15.3 Tripel
15.4 Dubbel
15.5 Belgian Strong Dark Ale


1. Fatgodzilla
2. Grantw
3. DiscoStu
4. Stuster
5. Retsamhsam
6. Gulpa


----------



## Fatgodzilla (1/7/09)

Stuster said:


> Easter 2010 Special Case Swap. One beer from both BJCP categories
> 
> 13. INDIA PALE ALE
> 
> ...




See who comes along - but no more than 14 names. You supply then 13 bottles of IPA and 13 bottles of Belgian Strong. Shouldn't be a problem in eight months.


----------



## 3GumsBrewing (1/7/09)

Easter 2010 Special Case Swap. One beer from both BJCP categories

13. INDIA PALE ALE

13.1 English IPA
13.2 American IPA
13.3 Imperial IPA

15. BELGIAN STRONG ALE (>6% ABV)

15.1 Belgian Blond Ale
15.2 Belgian Strong Golden Ale
15.3 Tripel
15.4 Dubbel
15.5 Belgian Strong Dark Ale


1. Fatgodzilla
2. Grantw
3. DiscoStu
4. Stuster
5. Retsamhsam
6. Gulpa
7. DK


----------



## Stuster (1/7/09)

Fatgodzilla said:


> See who comes along - but no more than 14 names. You supply then 13 bottles of IPA and 13 bottles of Belgian Strong. Shouldn't be a problem in eight months.



Seems like the right number to me. :icon_cheers:


----------



## white.grant (1/7/09)

Lucky 13


----------



## gruntus (1/7/09)

Easter 2010 Special Case Swap. One beer from both BJCP categories

13. INDIA PALE ALE

13.1 English IPA
13.2 American IPA
13.3 Imperial IPA

15. BELGIAN STRONG ALE (>6% ABV)

15.1 Belgian Blond Ale
15.2 Belgian Strong Golden Ale
15.3 Tripel
15.4 Dubbel
15.5 Belgian Strong Dark Ale


1. Fatgodzilla
2. Grantw
3. DiscoStu
4. Stuster
5. Retsamhsam
6. Gulpa
7. DK
8. Gruntus


----------



## Cortez The Killer (1/7/09)

Easter 2010 Special Case Swap. One beer from both BJCP categories

13. INDIA PALE ALE

13.1 English IPA
13.2 American IPA
13.3 Imperial IPA

15. BELGIAN STRONG ALE (>6% ABV)

15.1 Belgian Blond Ale
15.2 Belgian Strong Golden Ale
15.3 Tripel
15.4 Dubbel
15.5 Belgian Strong Dark Ale


1. Fatgodzilla
2. Grantw
3. DiscoStu
4. Stuster
5. Retsamhsam
6. Gulpa
7. DK
8. Gruntus 
9. Cortez The Killer


----------



## Josh (1/7/09)

Easter 2010 Special Case Swap. One beer from both BJCP categories

13. INDIA PALE ALE

13.1 English IPA
13.2 American IPA
13.3 Imperial IPA

15. BELGIAN STRONG ALE (>6% ABV)

15.1 Belgian Blond Ale
15.2 Belgian Strong Golden Ale
15.3 Tripel
15.4 Dubbel
15.5 Belgian Strong Dark Ale


1. Fatgodzilla
2. Grantw
3. DiscoStu
4. Stuster
5. Retsamhsam
6. Gulpa
7. DK
8. Gruntus 
9. Cortez The Killer
10. Josh


----------



## monkeybusiness (1/7/09)

I've been holding back. Was devastated by the casting out of stouts.

I've brewed neither of these styles but have been keen to give them both a crack so I'll have to try and do a trial batch or two before you guys become my guinea pigs. 

Easter 2010 Special Case Swap. One beer from both BJCP categories

13. INDIA PALE ALE

13.1 English IPA
13.2 American IPA
13.3 Imperial IPA

15. BELGIAN STRONG ALE (>6% ABV)

15.1 Belgian Blond Ale
15.2 Belgian Strong Golden Ale
15.3 Tripel
15.4 Dubbel
15.5 Belgian Strong Dark Ale


1. Fatgodzilla
2. Grantw
3. DiscoStu
4. Stuster
5. Retsamhsam
6. Gulpa
7. DK
8. Gruntus 
9. Cortez The Killer
10. Josh
11. Monkeybusiness


----------



## floppinab (1/7/09)

Going to stick my neck out and have a crack at this. If I can get on the front foot might even be able to host during the April School Hols. Done a Belgian or two last year and of course an APA but not a strong beer in either category. That said feeling pretty confident about my processes now to be pretty confident in turning out a decent brew in both.
Should be good.

Easter 2010 Special Case Swap. One beer from both BJCP categories

13. INDIA PALE ALE

13.1 English IPA
13.2 American IPA
13.3 Imperial IPA

15. BELGIAN STRONG ALE (>6% ABV)

15.1 Belgian Blond Ale
15.2 Belgian Strong Golden Ale
15.3 Tripel
15.4 Dubbel
15.5 Belgian Strong Dark Ale


1. Fatgodzilla
2. Grantw
3. DiscoStu
4. Stuster
5. Retsamhsam
6. Gulpa
7. DK
8. Gruntus 
9. Cortez The Killer
10. Josh
11. Monkeybusiness
12. floppinab


----------



## nifty (1/7/09)

I've never made a belgian, but I'll have a crack at it -

Easter 2010 Special Case Swap. One beer from both BJCP categories

13. INDIA PALE ALE

13.1 English IPA
13.2 American IPA
13.3 Imperial IPA

15. BELGIAN STRONG ALE (>6% ABV)

15.1 Belgian Blond Ale
15.2 Belgian Strong Golden Ale
15.3 Tripel
15.4 Dubbel
15.5 Belgian Strong Dark Ale


1. Fatgodzilla
2. Grantw
3. DiscoStu
4. Stuster
5. Retsamhsam
6. Gulpa
7. DK
8. Gruntus
9. Cortez The Killer
10. Josh
11. Monkeybusiness
12. floppinab 
13. nifty


----------



## Stuster (1/7/09)

I've put an article into the wiki section. Here.


----------



## Cortez The Killer (1/7/09)

Getting through this case is gonna be epic!


----------



## Muggus (1/7/09)

1. Fatgodzilla
2. Grantw
3. DiscoStu
4. Stuster
5. Retsamhsam
6. Gulpa
7. DK
8. Gruntus
9. Cortez The Killer
10. Josh
11. Monkeybusiness
12. floppinab 
13. nifty
14. Muggus


Phew, just made it in the top 14! 

Two of my favourite catagories...this should be fun!


----------



## Gulpa (1/7/09)

Cortez The Killer said:


> Getting through this case is gonna be epic!



Agree. It should be an experience. Im not sure I can wait until easter, but I will need that time to get the brews together. Gonna have to make and drink a lot of Belgians between now and then to perfect a recipe :icon_cheers: .

And I knew I should have bought a bag of pils malt in the last bb.

Cheers
Andrew.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (1/7/09)

Gulpa said:


> Agree. It should be an experience. Im not sure I can wait until easter, but I will need that time to get the brews together. Gonna have to make and drink a lot of Belgians between now and then to perfect a recipe :icon_cheers: .
> 
> And I knew I should have bought a bag of pils malt in the last bb.
> 
> ...




You, me and a few of us all, brother !

The aim for most here is to make us better brewers ! I know a few of you have made a few styles in these categories - this is a good chance to expand your horizons and make something you havene't made before.

Quite excited myself .. will start the planning now !


Edit : this list is all but set in concrete - only death and severe handicap will alllow you to pull out. No reserve list !

Good brewing lads !


----------



## Josh (1/7/09)

Really looking forward to it. Got a Golden Strong in the fermenter now, which will be my prototype for the swap beer.

Not sure which way to go with the IPA.


----------



## Bizier (1/7/09)

MotherF* I need a job that lets me have AHB time.


----------



## monkeybusiness (2/7/09)

Bizier said:


> MotherF* I need a job that lets me have AHB time.



Hey Bizier, you were keen on this from the start so I'll drop to reserve.

Wiki updated.


----------



## chappo1970 (2/7/09)

Wouldn't mind being a reservist for this one... that's if you'll let a Qlder in amongst the ranks?

Chappo

BTW MB your a gentleman.


----------



## Stuster (2/7/09)

Only thing is Chappo, no issues about you being a Q'lander as far as I'm concerned (won't speak for FGZ here  ), but it is a long way to drive to swap two crates of beer. :unsure: 

And MB, what a champ. There'll probably be some drop outs along the way anyway, but that's a great gesture. :beerbang:


----------



## Gulpa (2/7/09)

Chappo said:


> BTW MB your a gentleman.


 
+1 :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## chappo1970 (2/7/09)

Stuster said:


> Only thing is Chappo, no issues about you being a Q'lander as far as I'm concerned (won't speak for FGZ here  ), but it is a long way to drive to swap two crates of beer.




Well my thoughts are I would send/post/courier 2 crates down and if some would could be so kind to collect for me (FatzG?) and post 'em back up here (I'd pay the fare) then all sweet. Might even see if I could fly in fly out for the weekend with the family as there is plenty of time for even me to get organised.

Cheers


Chappo


----------



## RetsamHsam (2/7/09)

Can't see why we can't increase the numbers to 15 to accomodate 2 more..


----------



## Cortez The Killer (2/7/09)

14 bottles is perfect for a single crate - hence the 14 / 28 cut offs in most swaps

Cheers


----------



## Fatgodzilla (2/7/09)

Cortez The Killer said:


> 14 bottles is perfect for a single crate - hence the 14 / 28 cut offs in most swaps
> 
> Cheers




Hate to play the devil's advocate and Chappo & MB knows I have nothing personal against them but we stated the rules, 14 only. Good stuff to Adrian for taking a step back and letting Bizier in, (I wouldn't have done it .. too precious a prize to relinquish) but I reckon we keep it at 14 to avoid any confusion at all. Sounds trite, but done for a good reason.

I also said no reserves to discourage withdrawals. Again, nothing personal .. business is business !

Happy to play the heavy here on this matter.

Of course there is nothing to stop someone from forming their OWN special case swap, especially if there were stouts in them, is there ?


----------



## chappo1970 (2/7/09)

No harm no foul FatzG :icon_cheers: . Still if you need to make up the numbers you know where to find me. Good luck with guys sounds like a good quality swap.

Cheers


Chappo


----------



## white.grant (2/7/09)

I'll keep a couple of spares for Adrian - unofficial like - cause he's just so awesome :icon_cheers:


----------



## monkeybusiness (2/7/09)

OK, here comes the dark ales splinter group....

Anyone interested in a small swap of stouts or strong ales on the day? Those who bowed out earlier (schooey, petesbrew?) might want to jump on board. 
Personally I'd like to brew a RIS now to swap and drink next year, but maybe something from one of the two categories below.

12. STRONG STOUT (>6% ABV)
12.1 Australian Stout/ Foreign Extra Stout
12.2 Russian Imperial Stout

14. STRONG ALE (>6% ABV)
14.1 Old Ale (English Strong Ale)
14.2 Strong Scotch Ale
14.3 English Barley wine
14.4 American Barley wine

If this gets going I'll add a second swap to the wiki

I'm going to brew myself beers in the other categories (IPA & Belgian) anyway and if anyone happens to have spares beyond their 14 on the day a side swap would be nice (thanks Grant).


----------



## white.grant (2/7/09)

monkeybusiness said:


> OK, here comes the dark ales splinter group....
> 
> Anyone interested in a small swap of stouts or strong ales on the day? Those who bowed out earlier (schooey, petesbrew?) might want to jump on board.
> Personally I'd like to brew a RIS now to swap and drink next year, but maybe something from one of the two categories below.
> ...




I'm in

1. Monkeybusiness
2. Grantw


----------



## Cortez The Killer (2/7/09)

OK, here comes the dark ales splinter group....

Anyone interested in a small swap of stouts or strong ales on the day? Those who bowed out earlier (schooey, petesbrew?) might want to jump on board.
Personally I'd like to brew a RIS now to swap and drink next year, but maybe something from one of the two categories below.

12. STRONG STOUT (>6% ABV)
12.1 Australian Stout/ Foreign Extra Stout
12.2 Russian Imperial Stout

14. STRONG ALE (>6% ABV)
14.1 Old Ale (English Strong Ale)
14.2 Strong Scotch Ale
14.3 English Barley wine
14.4 American Barley wine

I'm in

1. Monkeybusiness
2. Grantw 
3. Cortez The Killer

These swaps just about dictate my brewing calendar

Cheers


----------



## Fatgodzilla (2/7/09)

monkeybusiness said:


> OK, here comes the dark ales splinter group....
> 
> Anyone interested in a small swap of stouts or strong ales on the day?


----------



## Gulpa (2/7/09)

monkeybusiness said:


> OK, here comes the dark ales splinter group....



Nice work MB. :icon_chickcheers: Not sure I can manage that one as well - unless you cant make the numbers. 

Also happy to side swap the others.

cheers
Andrew.


----------



## Josh (2/7/09)

I'd be in for the dark ales, stouts as well. But I will leave it open for anyone who kept out of the belgian, IPA swaps for a while.


----------



## schooey (2/7/09)

Anyone interested in a small swap of stouts or strong ales on the day? Those who bowed out earlier (schooey, petesbrew?) might want to jump on board.
Personally I'd like to brew a RIS now to swap and drink next year, but maybe something from one of the two categories below.

12. STRONG STOUT (>6% ABV)
12.1 Australian Stout/ Foreign Extra Stout
12.2 Russian Imperial Stout

14. STRONG ALE (>6% ABV)
14.1 Old Ale (English Strong Ale)
14.2 Strong Scotch Ale
14.3 English Barley wine
14.4 American Barley wine

I'm in

1. Monkeybusiness
2. Grantw 
3. Cortez The Killer
4. Schooey - RIS


----------



## Weizguy (2/7/09)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Happy to play the heavy here on this matter.


Play the heavy?

I'm sure that you are heavy. Why would you play? :lol: 

Les


----------



## Fatgodzilla (2/7/09)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Play the heavy?
> 
> I'm sure that you are heavy. Why would you play? :lol:
> 
> Les



 :icon_cheers:


----------



## chappo1970 (2/7/09)

schooey said:


> Anyone interested in a small swap of stouts or strong ales on the day? Those who bowed out earlier (schooey, petesbrew?) might want to jump on board.
> Personally I'd like to brew a RIS now to swap and drink next year, but maybe something from one of the two categories below.
> 
> 12. STRONG STOUT (>6% ABV)
> ...


----------



## Muggus (2/7/09)

Anyone interested in a small swap of stouts or strong ales on the day? Those who bowed out earlier (schooey, petesbrew?) might want to jump on board.
Personally I'd like to brew a RIS now to swap and drink next year, but maybe something from one of the two categories below.

12. STRONG STOUT (>6% ABV)
12.1 Australian Stout/ Foreign Extra Stout
12.2 Russian Imperial Stout

14. STRONG ALE (>6% ABV)
14.1 Old Ale (English Strong Ale)
14.2 Strong Scotch Ale
14.3 English Barley wine
14.4 American Barley wine

I'm in

1. Monkeybusiness
2. Grantw 
3. Cortez The Killer
4. Schooey - RIS
5.Chappo - RIS (send to FatzG to adjudicate no need to returns)
6. Muggus - Any type of BW FTW!

Oh, and I added this to the Wiki


----------



## Bizier (2/7/09)

12. STRONG STOUT (>6% ABV)
12.1 Australian Stout/ Foreign Extra Stout
12.2 Russian Imperial Stout

14. STRONG ALE (>6% ABV)
14.1 Old Ale (English Strong Ale)
14.2 Strong Scotch Ale
14.3 English Barley wine
14.4 American Barley wine

I'm in

1. Monkeybusiness
2. Grantw
3. Cortez The Killer
4. Schooey - RIS
5.Chappo - RIS (send to FatzG to adjudicate no need to returns)
6. Muggus - Any type of BW FTW!
7. Bizier


----------



## Bizier (2/7/09)

And Monkeybusiness, you are a gentleman for offering, but the palce is yours and I am happy to go in one or both at your discretion.


----------



## petesbrew (3/7/09)

12. STRONG STOUT (>6% ABV)
12.1 Australian Stout/ Foreign Extra Stout
12.2 Russian Imperial Stout

14. STRONG ALE (>6% ABV)
14.1 Old Ale (English Strong Ale)
14.2 Strong Scotch Ale
14.3 English Barley wine
14.4 American Barley wine

I'm in

1. Monkeybusiness
2. Grantw
3. Cortez The Killer
4. Schooey - RIS
5.Chappo - RIS (send to FatzG to adjudicate no need to returns)
6. Muggus - Any type of BW FTW!
7. Bizier
8. Petesbrew

I'm back. However I'm happy for any of the previous styles to be included as well. (Yes I understand it's "special case").
Not sure what I'll brew yet. But rest assured guys, it'll be AG for sure. I won't punish you any more with my KnK's. h34r:


----------



## Cortez The Killer (3/7/09)

So is the second case swap 14 bottles per person from 1 of the styles listed? 

As opposed to the first case swap which is 28 bottles - 14 bottles from each main category

Cheers


----------



## monkeybusiness (3/7/09)

Cortez The Killer said:


> So is the second case swap 14 bottles per person from 1 of the styles listed?
> 
> As opposed to the first case swap which is 28 bottles - 14 bottles from each main category
> 
> Cheers



Yeah that's what I was thinking, unless there are objections. Too much beer and the IBU's might have to take two cars to the swap!  



> but the place is yours and I am happy to go in one or both at your discretion.



Bizier, I made the offer and am happy to stick by it. Consider yourself in the first 14. I'm sure I'll be able to wrangle a few spares in a side swap.


----------



## Cortez The Killer (3/7/09)

Sweet!

Old Ale it is then

Cheers


----------



## Fatgodzilla (3/7/09)

monkeybusiness said:


> Yeah that's what I was thinking, unless there are objections. Too much beer and the IBU's might have to take two cars to the swap!




Grant's Chinese cycling coach has offered to take our case swaps on his bike as he regularly transports freight around the local area



We may decline as one of our sister club's, the Indians Brewers Union is sending their members our way as we speak to undertake a cultural brewing exchange - we can go with them in their bus when we do the swap 


To join us in our international brewing celebration, our african cousins the Ivorycoast Brewers Union are also on the move, bringing their large fermenters - look at the shiny stainless they also use.


----------



## Gulpa (3/7/09)

Fatgodzilla said:


> ...



FGZ, you have way too much time on your hands. :icon_cheers: 

cheers
Andrew.

PS. Love riding on the top of the bus. Great views from up there!


----------



## white.grant (3/7/09)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Grant's Chinese cycling coach has offered to take our case swaps on his bike as he regularly transports freight around the local area
> 
> We may decline as one of our sister club's, the Indians Brewers Union is sending their members our way as we speak to undertake a cultural brewing exchange - we can go with them in their bus when we do the swap
> 
> To join us in our international brewing celebration, our african cousins the Ivorycoast Brewers Union are also on the move, bringing their large fermenters - look at the shiny stainless they also use.




funny man :icon_cheers:


----------



## Muggus (3/7/09)

That bloke in the first pic there looks like he's off to a Pallet Beer Swap. 

That'll be the plan for 2011...


----------



## Bizier (3/7/09)

Cool, I am in for both. Thanks Monkeybusiness, I will wrangle something extra for you.

I am very happy with Old Ale for the second... I'll even go brett.

Just to clarify: the first, are we brewing one from each category?


----------



## white.grant (3/7/09)

Bizier said:


> Just to clarify: the first, are we brewing one from each category?



Yesindeed, one IPA and one Belgian (so 26 bottles in all)


----------



## Muggus (3/7/09)

Grantw said:


> Yesindeed, one IPA and one Belgian (so 26 bottles in all)


Isn't it 28 bottles all up Grant?
14 bottles of each style.


----------



## white.grant (3/7/09)

Muggus said:


> Isn't it 28 bottles all up Grant?
> 14 bottles of each style.



Technically yes, but you only will be swapping 13 bottles (x 2) as one of the 14 is yourself.


----------



## Muggus (3/7/09)

Grantw said:


> Technically yes, but you only will be swapping 13 bottles (x 2) as one of the 14 is yourself.


Ah yes, good call sir, well played.
I'd feel a bit bad no getting to try a bottle of my own brew though!


----------



## Bizier (3/7/09)

Apologies in advance if I am wrong but, should it not then be 15 places as one should not have to factor bringing their own beer allocated to themself to the swap? I vote Monkeybusiness back in if he is interested.

ED: meaning we bring a full crate and swap a full crate.


----------



## Stuster (3/7/09)

It just makes swap day easier if we can just sort out 14 crates all the same. Certainly possible to do it for 15 though I guess.


----------



## white.grant (4/7/09)

I suppose you could number your crate with your beer number to assist with identification and sorting.


----------



## Josh (4/7/09)

Okay, I'm in.

12. STRONG STOUT (>6% ABV)
12.1 Australian Stout/ Foreign Extra Stout
12.2 Russian Imperial Stout

14. STRONG ALE (>6% ABV)
14.1 Old Ale (English Strong Ale)
14.2 Strong Scotch Ale
14.3 English Barley wine
14.4 American Barley wine

1. Monkeybusiness
2. Grantw
3. Cortez The Killer
4. Schooey - RIS
5.Chappo - RIS (send to FatzG to adjudicate no need to returns)
6. Muggus - Any type of BW FTW!
7. Bizier
8. Petesbrew
9. Josh


----------



## Gulpa (7/7/09)

Okay, I'm in.

12. STRONG STOUT (>6% ABV)
12.1 Australian Stout/ Foreign Extra Stout
12.2 Russian Imperial Stout

14. STRONG ALE (>6% ABV)
14.1 Old Ale (English Strong Ale)
14.2 Strong Scotch Ale
14.3 English Barley wine
14.4 American Barley wine

1. Monkeybusiness
2. Grantw
3. Cortez The Killer
4. Schooey - RIS
5.Chappo - RIS (send to FatzG to adjudicate no need to returns)
6. Muggus - Any type of BW FTW!
7. Bizier
8. Petesbrew
9. Josh
10. Gulpa


Ive waited long enough. Ill probably look at an old ale, been thinking of something along the lines of Fuller's 1845 so I might give it a go.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (7/7/09)

Bizier said:


> Apologies in advance if I am wrong but, should it not then be 15 places as one should not have to factor bringing their own beer allocated to themself to the swap? I vote Monkeybusiness back in if he is interested.
> 
> ED: meaning we bring a full crate and swap a full crate.




Well its a heart string tugger this 14 / 15 number. There is an advantage in the 14 number that the swap is easier to conduct - we can stack the crates with the same brews and not have to worry whether we have the right case or someone elses. There is also an advantage that you have a bottle of your brew to go back to when the comments come in. It helps in specific circumstances, in past swaps there have been beers that have been called good by some, infected/ over carbed/under carbed/shit by others. Having your case swap beer "alive" enables you to decided whether someone'scomments hold good.

Personally I think most people will probably bring along an extra bottle for MB out of the goodness of their hearts ... buggered if I will .. bloody bleeding heart liberals..bloody dutchmen .. go back to bloody dutchland or where ever you come from ....


----------



## 3GumsBrewing (20/7/09)

Got a little 5L test batch of this sucker down on the weekend, its a IPA, but depending how it turns out I might up it to a DIPA.

Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.078 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.023 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 7.22 %
Bitterness: 40.9 IBU Calories: 90 cal/l 
Est Color: 22.9 

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
1250.00 gm Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (5.9 EBC) Grain 75.30 % 
150.00 gm Caramalt (Joe White) (49.3 EBC) Grain 9.04 % 
100.00 gm Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 6.02 % 
100.00 gm Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 6.02 % 
60.00 gm Caramel/Crystal Malt - 60L (118.2 EBC) Grain 3.61 % 
6.00 gm Centennial [9.70 %] (Dry Hop 5 days) Hops - 
6.00 gm Cascade [7.20 %] (Dry Hop 5 days) Hops - 
4.00 gm Horizon [13.00 %] (60 min) Hops 17.9 IBU 
4.00 gm Centennial [9.70 %] (60 min) Hops 13.4 IBU 
7.00 gm Williamette [4.60 %] (30 min) Hops 8.5 IBU 
10.00 gm Cascade [7.20 %] (1 min) Hops 1.1 IBU 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs London ESB Ale (Wyeast Labs #1968) Yeast-Ale

Thought it might make a good change from the Pliny clones


----------



## petesbrew (31/8/09)

12. STRONG STOUT (>6% ABV)
12.1 Australian Stout/ Foreign Extra Stout
12.2 Russian Imperial Stout

14. STRONG ALE (>6% ABV)
14.1 Old Ale (English Strong Ale)
14.2 Strong Scotch Ale
14.3 English Barley wine
14.4 American Barley wine

1. Monkeybusiness
2. Grantw
3. Cortez The Killer
4. Schooey - RIS
5.Chappo - RIS (send to FatzG to adjudicate no need to returns)
6. Muggus - Any type of BW FTW!
7. Bizier
8. Petesbrew - Old Ale (Midson Rd London Ale)
9. Josh
10. Gulpa

I was planning on doing an RIS, but time is getting away from me. I just did a cracker of an Old Ale, so I'll do that one again.


----------



## Gulpa (26/9/09)

Just tasted my Old ale out of secondary fermentor. Nice. Seems pretty close to what I was looking for. I hope it lasts until easter. Also have the first of my two Belgian strongs (a Kasteel Bier clone, 11%) bubbling away again after adding candi last night. 

Anyone else getting their beers down now to get a bit of age on them?

cheers
Andrew.


----------



## gruntus (28/9/09)

Gulpa said:


> Just tasted my Old ale out of secondary fermentor. Nice. Seems pretty close to what I was looking for. I hope it lasts until easter. Also have the first of my two Belgian strongs (a Kasteel Bier clone, 11%) bubbling away again after adding candi last night.
> 
> Anyone else getting their beers down now to get a bit of age on them?
> 
> ...



I have had my golden strong in the bottle (and a keg  ) for a month now....so far so good. I hope I can resist drinking them all.


----------



## 3GumsBrewing (28/9/09)

That reminds me, I have to withdraw from this one. Monkeybusiness you are first reserve.

Good luck fellas.

DK


----------



## Gulpa (28/9/09)

Gruntus said:


> ...I hope I can resist drinking them all.



That is going to be the challenge. Lucky we only need 14 bottles so we can drink the rest.  

Cheers
Andrew.


----------



## petesbrew (28/9/09)

I'll get my Old Ale (London Ale) going sometime in January. The batch I'm basing it off just scored an HC (5th place) in Bathurst.


----------



## gruntus (28/9/09)

Gulpa said:


> ....bubbling away again after adding candi last night....



After how many days did you add your candi (i'm guessing syrup) to the fermenter?


----------



## syd_03 (28/9/09)

Can I put up my hand for a second reserve?

If not I'd still look forward to attending the swap day.

Cheers Jason.


----------



## Gulpa (28/9/09)

Gruntus said:


> After how many days did you add your candi (i'm guessing syrup) to the fermenter?



Homemade clear candy syrup. I pitched Saturday before last then added Candi on Friday night. It seems most people think around 3-4 days after fermentation starts is ideal. I was in NZ so couldnt do it any earlier. But I think it was probably about right for this brew as the gravity was still around 1.030 on friday night and the airlock was still bubbling.

Cheers
Andrew.


----------



## Gulpa (28/9/09)

syd_03 said:


> Can I put up my hand for a second reserve?
> 
> If not I'd still look forward to attending the swap day.
> 
> Cheers Jason.



I dont see why not - just update the Wiki and add your name to the end of the list (not sure if Chappo is still interested in first reserve position). Also, there are still some places left in the Strong Ale/Stout category so you could be in the starting lineup for that one if you wish to be.

Cheers
Andrew.


----------



## gruntus (28/9/09)

Gulpa said:


> Homemade clear candy syrup. I pitched Saturday before last then added Candi on Friday night. It seems most people think around 3-4 days after fermentation starts is ideal. I was in NZ so couldnt do it any earlier. But I think it was probably about right for this brew as the gravity was still around 1.030 on friday night and the airlock was still bubbling.
> 
> Cheers
> Andrew.


Got a recipe/technique/link for making this? 

I made some Belgian Candi/Toffee which worked out pretty good.....added it to the boil.

I was attempting a Blonde but for some reason my effeciency went up by 15 points (67% to 82%). I might have to enter it as a Golden Strong as its now 8.5%.


----------



## Gulpa (28/9/09)

Gruntus said:


> Got a recipe/technique/link for making this?
> 
> I made some Belgian Candi/Toffee which worked out pretty good.....added it to the boil.
> 
> I was attempting a Blonde but for some reason my effeciency went up by 15 points (67% to 82%). I might have to enter it as a Golden Strong as its now 8.5%.



There was a link on here somewhere for making candi sugar but cant find it now. Basically boil the sugar syrup with a but of citric acid until you get the colour you want then raise the temp to hard crack temp (or something term like that). I just kept it as syrup by not raising the temp and adding a bit more boiling water.

cheers
Andrew.


----------



## petesbrew (28/9/09)

http://oz.craftbrewer.org/Library/Methods/...ers/candy.shtml

Can't be sure if that link works, as the IT fun police have banned "alcohol & tobacco"...


----------



## Gulpa (28/9/09)

petesbrew said:


> http://oz.craftbrewer.org/Library/Methods/...ers/candy.shtml
> 
> Can't be sure if that link works, as the IT fun police have banned "alcohol & tobacco"...



Thanks Pete. Thats the one (and link works)

Cheers
Andrew.


----------



## gruntus (28/9/09)

petesbrew said:


> http://oz.craftbrewer.org/Library/Methods/...ers/candy.shtml
> 
> Can't be sure if that link works, as the IT fun police have banned "alcohol & tobacco"...



Yep....that's the one I used....works a treat.


----------



## petesbrew (28/9/09)

Gruntus said:


> Yep....that's the one I used....works a treat.


Sure does. It's fun watching the colour change.


----------



## monkeybusiness (28/9/09)

DK said:


> That reminds me, I have to withdraw from this one. Monkeybusiness you are first reserve.
> 
> Good luck fellas.
> 
> DK



Yeeeha!

My RIS was supposed to go down two months ago but I've only just managed to brew the pre-RIS stout from which I will be using the yeast cake.

Better get crackin!


----------



## Bizier (28/9/09)

I have had things that have prevented me going all out. I am only concerned about the old, as it is the only one that needs some age.


----------



## Thommo (20/10/09)

Hi Guys,

I updated the Wiki with my entry, and noticed a spare spot in the IPA/BPA swap and three reserves. Can either Monkeybusiness, Chappo, or Syd03 update it with their name. If no one steps up I'm interested in submitting something into that one as well, just need to be sure I'm not jumping in front of someone else first.

Cheers,
Thommo.


----------



## petesbrew (20/10/09)

I have done SFA so far. Brewday will be sometime over the Christmas break.


----------



## Gulpa (20/10/09)

Thommo said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I updated the Wiki with my entry, and noticed a spare spot in the IPA/BPA swap and three reserves. Can either Monkeybusiness, Chappo, or Syd03 update it with their name. If no one steps up I'm interested in submitting something into that one as well, just need to be sure I'm not jumping in front of someone else first.
> 
> ...



Hi Thommo,

I think MB claimed the position a few posts above but has not updated the Wiki. MB should update the wiki.

cheers
Andrew.


----------



## monkeybusiness (21/10/09)

> I think MB claimed the position a few posts above but has not updated the Wiki. MB should update the wiki.



ooh ooh ooh. wiki updated. 

Just managed to put down my RIS least week. Going to go for a long secondary to avoid any possibility of bottle bombs.


----------



## Muggus (22/10/09)

Put down my stout just before heading overseas mid-August. Bottled it today. Looking very dark and surley at 7.1%.



FG at 1.018...hopefully 107 IBU will be enough to balance it out!


----------



## Josh (12/11/09)

Bottled my English Barleywine for the second swap tonight. Poured a few glasses from the fermenter to enjoy tonight.

Brewing up a Belgian Dark Strong either tomorrow or Saturday. Will wait till closer to the date for the IPA.


----------



## white.grant (30/11/09)

I'm just heating up the strike water for my Anzus wheat wine,

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Wheat wine
Brewer: Grant
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Barleywine
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.00 L 
Boil Size: 27.95 L
Estimated OG: 1.101 SG
Estimated Color: 5.5 SRM
Estimated IBU: 60.7 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
6.20 kg Wheat Malt (2.0 SRM) Grain 70.86 % 
1.80 kg Pale Malt Barrett Burston (3.0 SRM) Grain 20.57 % 
38.30 gm Galaxy [10.00 %] (60 min) Hops 45.4 IBU 
33.30 gm Pride of Ringwood [9.00 %] (20 min) Hops 12.0 IBU 
33.30 gm Nelson Sauvin [5.00 %] (5 min) Hops 3.3 IBU 
0.58 gm Salt (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
1.16 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
0.75 kg Cane Sugar (0.0 SRM) Sugar 8.57 % 
3 Pkgs S-05 (Safale #S-05) Yeast-Ale 

Its a variation on Les the weizguy's recipe. My biggest beer to date.

cheers

grant


----------



## Cortez The Killer (30/11/09)

Hope you opened up the mill gap - things are gonna be sticky with all that wheat...

Will be making a US barely wine as soon as I get a chance to brew

Cheers


----------



## white.grant (30/11/09)

Cortez The Killer said:


> Hope you opened up the mill gap - things are gonna be sticky with all that wheat...
> 
> Will be making a US barely wine as soon as I get a chance to brew
> 
> Cheers



I'm living on the edge


----------



## white.grant (30/11/09)

Grantw said:


> I'm living on the edge



Well that was prophetic. :blink: 

An otherwise successful brew day, sparge was long and unblocked. Slightly better efficiency than I calculated for and hit 1105 for the final gravity. :super: 

but 

as I'm draining the wort into the cube, in the rain, I decide to step in front of the kettle, slip on the damp concrete, snag foot on hose, pulling kettle off NASA traight towards feet (had my safety things on too), somehow jump out of the way of scalding wort and avoid injury, only to watch the last 8 litres drain down the driveway.

Not sure whether to laugh or cry, but I can always brew more beer, growing new skin is a bit trickier.

cheers

grant


----------



## petesbrew (30/11/09)

Grantw said:


> Well that was prophetic. :blink:
> 
> An otherwise successful brew day, sparge was long and unblocked. Slightly better efficiency than I calculated for and hit 1105 for the final gravity. :super:
> 
> ...


Geez, that's a close call.

Gotta plan my FES sometime soon


----------



## Gulpa (1/1/10)

Ive been sampling my Old ale of late to see how its going. And its just no good. Ive had a few bottles now trying to convince myself that its just needs time to develop and it will eventually be "special". But its just no good. 

Its got a yeasty phenolic thing going that just mutes everything that should be nice about the beer. Im not certain if its a minor infection or a stressed yeast thing. Ive thought about putting it back in the fermenter and adding brett but I just can see it fixing the issue.

At this stage I dont know if Im going to get time to put down another. I will try but cant guarantee it. If anyone wants my spot I would be happy to surrender it if someone has a brew or has time to put one down in time.


The good news is my Belgian Dark Strong is looking good. Its starting to come together and should be really nice by swap time. Its so dark its almost like a belgian stout. I need to stop drinking it to give it more time but I just can help myself.

Cheers
Andrew.


----------



## Cortez The Killer (3/1/10)

Have bottled my American Barley Wine and have my Rye IPA sitting in a cube - should pitch this arvo

Also I have adjusted the wiki so the 

IPA list runs 1-14
Belgian list runs 15-28

Should the stout / old / barleywine list run 29-42 ?? So things don't get mixed up on the day???

Or leave it at 1-14?

Cheers


----------



## Bizier (3/1/10)

I am sorry to say that my circumstances are changed, and I have definitely pulled out of the old ale side swap bit for sure.

I DO have an IIPA that I can bottle for the main swap. Which leaves me with only the Belgian. I currently am a fridge short, and potentially moving to WA at any stage soon, but I will do my best to sort out the Belgian as well.


----------



## Gulpa (3/1/10)

Cortez The Killer said:


> Have bottled my American Barley Wine and have my Rye IPA sitting in a cube - should pitch this arvo
> 
> Also I have adjusted the wiki so the
> 
> ...



Hi Cortez,

I think run from 29-42 just to avoid any confusion at the swap (chaos at the best of times) and so I know which one im drinking.

Cheers
Andrew.


----------



## Cortez The Killer (3/1/10)

Done

Cheers


----------



## white.grant (4/1/10)

I found some muscovado sugar at the deli the other. Thinking of using it in the belgian.

cheers

grant


----------



## floppinab (4/1/10)

Had a crack at my Belgian DS last night.

Having not drunk a lot of these types of beers but at this stage it's come out quite phenolic and has a degree of bitterness from the dark malts. Should settle down though with some age.

Better get to that IIPA.


----------



## white.grant (5/1/10)

I have finally got around to pitching the (shedload of) yeast on the Wheatwine. Sadly I missed the gravity and it only ended up at 1099. The wort however smelled great, the nelson sauvin coming though nicely.

cheers

grant


----------



## Cortez The Killer (18/1/10)

Is it time to start organising a swap date and location?

For reference - 2nd April = Good Friday 

Are we looking at before or after Easter?

Either side is ok for me

So the options are 

March 20th
March 27th
April 10th
April 17th

Cheers

Edit: Is everyone on track with their brewing? Probably worth updating the wiki http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...;showarticle=95


----------



## floppinab (18/1/10)

I'm actually thinking of hosting this one ctk and if that's the case it will have to be the 10th or 11th April (my last free weekend before the footy season!!!!) or is the Easter WE a possiblity for any?
Will try and confirm within the next week or two. I'm due a camping trip to the Murray Mallee around the same time so I'll have to work around that as well.

Depending on the date I could put up the camper trailer as o'night accomodation for those coming up from down south (or even up the road!!!), make a decent show of it, what ya reckon.

Oh, put together IIPA on Sundy, will pitch in the next few days hopefully.

Cheers,


----------



## monkeybusiness (18/1/10)

I'm up for the later the better. As usual I'm disorganised and need more time to brew.

I notice I've moved up into the ranks for the IPA and belgian swap. Kinda missed when that happened, but thanks to whoever dropped out.

My RIS is down but I wasn't altogether sure about a slight funkiness at bottling (kinda hoping it'll mellow out). I'll try one in a week or two and if it's shite I'll have to quickly re-commit some brewing time for an alternative.

Otherwise I should have a yeast cake for the belgian in the next week or two and the IPA I was going to leave for the last minute.


----------



## Muggus (18/1/10)

Tried my Belgian strong ale over the weekend.
Reasonably happy with it, only a couple of weeks in the bottle so the carbonation was pretty deal, but hopefully should be ready by Easter.

Gonna brew a NZ-style (I)IPA ASAP.


----------



## Josh (18/1/10)

Holy crap! I've just spent all afternoon pondering my Foreign Extra Stout recipe. But now I realise the stouts are in with the barleywines in the second swap. I might brew one anyway and see which is better out of the stout and my barleywine. 

So I guess Thursday will be Belgian Dark Strong Ale brewday.

My IIPA will be brewed closer to the swap day for freshness of hops.


----------



## Cortez The Killer (19/1/10)

Have just been informed by SWMBO that we are at a wedding in Singleton on the weekend of the 10th :angry: 

May be able to make it there on the 11th depending on time, on the way back to the gong

If not I'll have to rely on beer karma to get the bottles there

Cheers


----------



## petesbrew (19/1/10)

I must admit I've done nothing yet. I have a brewday planned in Feb, but at the moment my garage is just too hot and stuff.
Anyway I *WILL* have a AG Dry, or Foreign Extra Stout brewed in time for the swap, even if it's a bit young.
Sorry guys.


----------



## RetsamHsam (24/1/10)

My English Barleywine is mashing at the moment


----------



## DiscoStu (25/1/10)

Guys,

Due to stuff going on at home and work I might need to pull out of this one, are either of the 2 reserves listed able to step in, if so I'll happily step aside. If not I'll somehow manage to get them done.

thanks

Stu


----------



## Muggus (27/1/10)

Spent this arvo weighing up the hops for my IPA...



Half a kilo will do


----------



## monkeybusiness (27/1/10)

Dang!  

I hadn't done the numbers for my IPA. Looks like I'll be needing to order some hops.


----------



## white.grant (27/1/10)

Half a Kilo? Lordy! :icon_drool2: 

I made the Belgian Tripel yesterday, will get started on the yeast starter for it later tonight. The wheatwine is still in secondary, has a kick like a mule at the moment. I'm thinking it might take some time to mellow.

cheers


grant


----------



## Muggus (27/1/10)

Grantw said:


> Half a Kilo? Lordy! :icon_drool2:


Just happened to have EXACTLY half a kilo of various (12!) NZ hop varieties open in the freezer. Any excuse to empty the freezer will do!


----------



## Gulpa (27/1/10)

I put down my IPA on Monday. Ive only used 200gms of hops so far. Looks like I might have under done it B) . Gotta start looking at a replacement for my Old Ale.



Muggus said:


> Just happened to have EXACTLY half a kilo of various (12!) NZ hop varieties open in the freezer. Any excuse to empty the freezer will do!


----------



## Josh (27/1/10)

Belgian Dark Strong is leaping out of the fermenter at the moment. Wyeast 1388 in a 3L starter.

I have a Fruit Salad Pale Ale* in the other fermenter right now. Will be top cropping the Pacman yeast when I get home so that I can brew my IPA with that next week.



* Nelson Sauvin and Citra hopped - Simpsons Pale 95%, CaraRed 5% - OG 1.052 - Pacman


----------



## petesbrew (28/1/10)

Grain is cracked, hops are measured. Just have to prepare my yeast in time.
Brew day is scheduled for Friday 5th Feb.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (28/1/10)

floppinab said:


> Depending on the date I could put up the camper trailer as o'night accomodation for those coming up from down south (or even up the road!!!), make a decent show of it, what ya reckon.
> 
> 
> Cheers,




bags not being in the camper trailer with anyone from down south!

We all know that no date will suit all. Where's the wedding Gino? A sunday swap? Maybe even a Saturday night somewhere in Sydney then a Sunday swap?Think outside the square brewers!


ps - am pulling my finger out as we speak - also haven't anything in the fermenter yet!


----------



## Bizier (28/1/10)

It looks like I will bottle some IIPA I have here anyway and brewing a Belgian blonde, thinking of the Schelde yeast, this weekend.


----------



## Cortez The Killer (29/1/10)

Hey Ian 

It's in Singleton we usually head up on the friday arvo and stay with my wife's parents

May be able to drop the beers off on the way up an collect on the way back through

Will work it out closer to the date

Cheers


----------



## floppinab (29/1/10)

OK then, now it looks like we'll be in Mildura from Easter through to the 10th.

It's a bit earlier but does the 20th March suit better???? You've been riding this show ctk, would be great if you were able to be there.


----------



## petesbrew (29/1/10)

floppinab said:


> OK then, now it looks like we'll be in Mildura from Easter through to the 10th.
> 
> It's a bit earlier but does the 20th March suit better???? You've been riding this show ctk, would be great if you were able to be there.


I can't promise anything with these dates. But I'll get my case to the location somehow.


----------



## Cortez The Killer (29/1/10)

The 20th is good for me :icon_cheers:


----------



## petesbrew (6/2/10)

Just finished the brewday. My foreign Extra Stout is in the fermenter and trying to chill.


----------



## Gulpa (6/2/10)

petesbrew said:


> Just finished the brewday. My foreign Extra Stout is in the fermenter and trying to chill.



Friday night brewing rocks :icon_chickcheers: (unless you dont have kids, then you should be out doing stuff). Looking forward to trying your stout, Pete. Just finished my Old Ale II, its in the ice bucket now.

Cheers
Andrew.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (6/2/10)

floppinab said:


> OK then, now it looks like we'll be in Mildura from Easter through to the 10th.
> 
> It's a bit earlier but does the 20th March suit better???? You've been riding this show ctk, would be great if you were able to be there.


IPA List


Just to Update. If you are not in, strike through your name (rather than just delete it)

If the 20th March suits you, say so next to your name.


Member - Beer Name - Style - Alc % - Ready To Drink Date - Other Relevant Info 

1. Fatgodzilla YES 20TH MARCH
2. Grantw
3. DiscoStu
4. Stuster
5. Retsamhsam - American IPA
6. Gulpa - American IPA - 6.7% - Wy1272
7. Monkeybusiness
8. Gruntus
9. Cortez The Killer - Hop Rod Rye Clone - Rye IPA - 7%ish - Ready to drink - http://hyperfox.info/allgrain01.htm#72
10. Josh - Imperial IPA
11. Bizier
12. floppinab 
13. nifty
14. Muggus - What Becomes Of The Broken Hearted (Jakes Return) NZIPA

BELGIAN List

Member - Beer Name - Style - Alc % - Ready To Drink Date - Other Relevant Info 

15. Fatgodzilla YES, 20TH MARCH
16. Grantw
17. DiscoStu
18. Stuster
19. Retsamhsam - Belgian Strong Dark Ale
20. Gulpa - Belgian Strong Dark Ale - 10% - wy1388 - Ready to drink
21. Monkeybusiness
22. Gruntus
23. Cortez The Killer - Devil's Ink - Belgian Imperial Stout - http://hyperfox.info/allgrain01.htm#75
24. Josh - Belgian Dark Strong Ale
25. Bizier
26. floppinab 
27. nifty
28. Muggus - Belgian Chocolate Ale '09 - 8.4% - Needs time, will check closer to date.


----------



## Muggus (7/2/10)

> IPA List
> Just to Update. If you are not in, strike through your name (rather than just delete it)
> 
> If the 20th March suits you, say so next to your name.
> ...



What about the stouts/strong ale side of the swap? Same date?


----------



## white.grant (7/2/10)

Member - Beer Name - Style - Alc % - Ready To Drink Date - Other Relevant Info 

1. Fatgodzilla YES 20TH MARCH
2. Grantw Homer's drool No, 20th March 
3. DiscoStu
4. Stuster
5. Retsamhsam - American IPA
6. Gulpa - American IPA - 6.7% - Wy1272
7. Monkeybusiness
8. Gruntus
9. Cortez The Killer - Hop Rod Rye Clone - Rye IPA - 7%ish - Ready to drink - http://hyperfox.info/allgrain01.htm#72
10. Josh - Imperial IPA
11. Bizier
12. floppinab 
13. nifty
14. Muggus - What Becomes Of The Broken Hearted (Jakes Return) NZ Imp. Brown Ale 8.0% YES 20TH MARCH though might be a bit green!

BELGIAN List

Member - Beer Name - Style - Alc % - Ready To Drink Date - Other Relevant Info 

15. Fatgodzilla YES, 20TH MARCH
16. Grantw 3's three No, 20th 
17. DiscoStu
18. Stuster
19. Retsamhsam - Belgian Strong Dark Ale
20. Gulpa - Belgian Strong Dark Ale - 10% - wy1388 - Ready to drink
21. Monkeybusiness
22. Gruntus
23. Cortez The Killer - Devil's Ink - Belgian Imperial Stout - http://hyperfox.info/allgrain01.htm#75
24. Josh - Belgian Dark Strong Ale
25. Bizier
26. floppinab 
27. nifty
28. Muggus - Belgian Chocolate Ale '09 - 8.4% - Needs time, will check closer to date. YES 20TH MARCH



None of my beers will be ready this side of July in any case. 

Just tasting the wheat wine now from the secondary, no carb. light honey colour, the nose is fascinating and the flavour is settling down after a few weeks of scariness. After falling over the kettle I've only got 14 litres of this left to bottle, I hope it's enough. The secondary has been going for a few weeks now and there was a fair bit of pressure on the fermenter when I tested it today. I was going to seed it with some yeast at bottling but am thinking I will let it go and aim for a low carb. It is fairly clear and drinks nicely out of a red wine glass! It's currently at 10.3%. :huh: 

My Belgian tripel is still in primary, at 1028 and dropping a point or so a day. I'm getting nervous about this one. Nice flavours from the unibroue yeast but I'm no sure it's got the ticker to finish it off dry enough. I have to US-05 on hand just in case, but I want you all to will it to finish. Hold hands now.....

I will be brewing the IIPA next weekend - will be in Melbourne this week working (conference actually so will be checking out the taphouse, Mrs Parmas an beer delux etc) . Working towards something like a Hercules Double IPA hopefully.... Resinous and crusty just the way Muggus likes them.

Would really like to make the swap in person, but if that doesn't happen, will be happy to sit out. CtK, monkeyb or fatz can hopefully do a courier run of my beers.

cheers

grant


----------



## Cortez The Killer (7/2/10)

Tried my barleywine and it's coming along a treat!

Haven't got enough of the IPA to sample just yet but it was nice and hoppy when bottling

My belgian imperial stout however is another story 

I smacked a pack of 1762 (rochefort yeast) but am not getting enough belgian funk from it

Built it up in a belgian pale, then a leffe clone. The beer is interesting enough but a few SRM short of stout and a little light on the funk for my liking. Still in the fermenter - I'll see how it goes in the bottle

Adrian are you heading up to the swap? If it's the two of us Ian we can take the ute - plenty of room for all the cases

Cheers


----------



## Muggus (7/2/10)

Grantw said:


> Resinous and crusty just the way Muggus likes them.


And not just my beers.  

It all sounds good! Looking forward to these beers!

I have sneaking suspicion my IIPA might underattenuate, and wind up only at a mere 7.5%alc/vol. But somehow I think 60g/L of residual sugar might actually be a good thing in a 150+IBU beer!


----------



## petesbrew (7/2/10)

Gulpa said:


> Friday night brewing rocks :icon_chickcheers: (unless you dont have kids, then you should be out doing stuff). Looking forward to trying your stout, Pete. Just finished my Old Ale II, its in the ice bucket now.
> 
> Cheers
> Andrew.


Bring on the Old Ale! Mine's fermenting away in my new brewfridge. Just finished building the fridgemate tonight.


----------



## monkeybusiness (7/2/10)

I'm keen to come up for the day at this point in time but I'll need to talk to the missus about whether I already have commitments.

Gino, If I come up I have a dual cab ute that could comfortably carry us and the brews up. No crates of beer sliding into your back this time I promise.

We'll do the stout swap on the same day.

As far as beers go, I'll be hitting hitting brews for the belgian and IPA this weekend. I'll give the stout a taste tomorrow night to make sure its on track.


----------



## DiscoStu (8/2/10)

100 IBU IPA fermenting away so that's the first one done. Aiming to get the Belgian on this weekend.


----------



## RetsamHsam (8/2/10)

:icon_drool2: I have just been informed that 15 pounds of 09 crop US hops with my name on them have just arrived at my local post office :icon_drool2: 

Do I need to tell you what I will be doing this weekend....


----------



## Gulpa (10/2/10)

IPA List

Member - Beer Name - Style - Alc % - Ready To Drink Date - Other Relevant Info 

1. Fatgodzilla YES 20TH MARCH
2. Grantw Homer's drool No, 20th March 
3. DiscoStu
4. Stuster
5. Retsamhsam - American IPA
6. Gulpa - American IPA - 7% - Wy1272 YES 20 MARCH
7. Monkeybusiness
8. Gruntus
9. Cortez The Killer - Hop Rod Rye Clone - Rye IPA - 7%ish - Ready to drink - http://hyperfox.info/allgrain01.htm#72
10. Josh - Imperial IPA
11. Bizier
12. floppinab 
13. nifty
14. Muggus - What Becomes Of The Broken Hearted (Jakes Return) NZ Imp. Brown Ale 8.0% YES 20TH MARCH though might be a bit green!

BELGIAN List

Member - Beer Name - Style - Alc % - Ready To Drink Date - Other Relevant Info 

15. Fatgodzilla YES, 20TH MARCH
16. Grantw 3's three No, 20th 
17. DiscoStu
18. Stuster
19. Retsamhsam - Belgian Strong Dark Ale
20. Gulpa - Belgian Strong Dark Ale - 10% - wy1388 - Ready to drink YES 20 MARCH
21. Monkeybusiness
22. Gruntus
23. Cortez The Killer - Devil's Ink - Belgian Imperial Stout - http://hyperfox.info/allgrain01.htm#75
24. Josh - Belgian Dark Strong Ale
25. Bizier
26. floppinab 
27. nifty
28. Muggus - Belgian Chocolate Ale '09 - 8.4% - Needs time, will check closer to date. YES 20TH MARCH


STOUT/STRONG List

29. Monkeybusiness - RIS
30. Grantw - Anzus Wheatwine
31. Cortez The Killer - Father's Falling Over Fluid - American Barley Wine - 7.5-8% - Ready to drink - http://hyperfox.info/allgrain01.htm#70
32. Schooey - RIS
33. Chappo - RIS (send to FatzG to adjudicate no need to returns)
34. Muggus - Black Warrior Imperial Stout (well, technically an American Stout) 7.1%, Drink now or cellar.
35. VACANT
36. Petesbrew - Foreign Extra Stout
37. Josh - English Barleywine - ready to drink
38. Gulpa - Old Ale - US05 - 7.8% YES 20 MARCH
39. Thommo - Old Ale
40. Syd_03
41. VACANT
42. Retsamhsam - English Barley wine


----------



## petesbrew (14/2/10)

Sorry guys, 
It's with great disappointment that I'm pulling out of the Stout Swap.
Opened the fridge this morning to the smell of sour milk, I tasted my stout and it's infected. Like sour milk and creamed corn. Totally infected.
I could almost cry. All that time wasted.  
I could probably knock up a KnK stout in time, but in truth I'm better off trying to clean up my brewing habits and practices before I put my name down for another swap.
Hopefully someone can step up and fill the gap.
cheers
Pete


----------



## petesbrew (14/2/10)

IPA List

Member - Beer Name - Style - Alc % - Ready To Drink Date - Other Relevant Info 

1. Fatgodzilla YES 20TH MARCH
2. Grantw Homer's drool No, 20th March 
3. DiscoStu
4. Stuster
5. Retsamhsam - American IPA
6. Gulpa - American IPA - 7% - Wy1272 YES 20 MARCH
7. Monkeybusiness
8. Gruntus
9. Cortez The Killer - Hop Rod Rye Clone - Rye IPA - 7%ish - Ready to drink - http://hyperfox.info/allgrain01.htm#72
10. Josh - Imperial IPA
11. Bizier
12. floppinab 
13. nifty
14. Muggus - What Becomes Of The Broken Hearted (Jakes Return) NZ Imp. Brown Ale 8.0% YES 20TH MARCH though might be a bit green!

BELGIAN List

Member - Beer Name - Style - Alc % - Ready To Drink Date - Other Relevant Info 

15. Fatgodzilla YES, 20TH MARCH
16. Grantw 3's three No, 20th 
17. DiscoStu
18. Stuster
19. Retsamhsam - Belgian Strong Dark Ale
20. Gulpa - Belgian Strong Dark Ale - 10% - wy1388 - Ready to drink YES 20 MARCH
21. Monkeybusiness
22. Gruntus
23. Cortez The Killer - Devil's Ink - Belgian Imperial Stout - http://hyperfox.info/allgrain01.htm#75
24. Josh - Belgian Dark Strong Ale
25. Bizier
26. floppinab 
27. nifty
28. Muggus - Belgian Chocolate Ale '09 - 8.4% - Needs time, will check closer to date. YES 20TH MARCH


STOUT/STRONG List

29. Monkeybusiness - RIS
30. Grantw - Anzus Wheatwine
31. Cortez The Killer - Father's Falling Over Fluid - American Barley Wine - 7.5-8% - Ready to drink - http://hyperfox.info/allgrain01.htm#70
32. Schooey - RIS
33. Chappo - RIS (send to FatzG to adjudicate no need to returns)
34. Muggus - Black Warrior Imperial Stout (well, technically an American Stout) 7.1%, Drink now or cellar.
35. VACANT
36. VACANT
37. Josh - English Barleywine - ready to drink
38. Gulpa - Old Ale - US05 - 7.8% YES 20 MARCH
39. Thommo - Old Ale
40. Syd_03
41. VACANT
42. Retsamhsam - English Barley wine


----------



## Josh (15/2/10)

Not happy with the taste of my Dark Strong Ale. So I am subbing in my Golden Strong Ale which has come good. Took a long while to carb, but I think that's just because it was cold stored for 3 months before bottling, and there wasn't much yeast left.

Brewing my IPA this week using the Pacman yeast.

At this stage the barleywine is in the third case. I'm hoping to get a stout brewed as well so I can keep the barleywine for myself. Purely sentimental as it was the barleywine I brewed on my 10 year brewing anniversary.


IPA List

Member - Beer Name - Style - Alc % - Ready To Drink Date - Other Relevant Info 

1. Fatgodzilla YES 20TH MARCH
2. Grantw Homer's drool No, 20th March 
3. DiscoStu
4. Stuster
5. Retsamhsam - American IPA
6. Gulpa - American IPA - 7% - Wy1272 YES 20 MARCH
7. Monkeybusiness
8. Gruntus
9. Cortez The Killer - Hop Rod Rye Clone - Rye IPA - 7%ish - Ready to drink - http://hyperfox.info/allgrain01.htm#72
10. Josh - American IPA - 
11. Bizier
12. floppinab 
13. nifty
14. Muggus - What Becomes Of The Broken Hearted (Jakes Return) NZ Imp. Brown Ale 8.0% YES 20TH MARCH though might be a bit green!

BELGIAN List

Member - Beer Name - Style - Alc % - Ready To Drink Date - Other Relevant Info 

15. Fatgodzilla YES, 20TH MARCH
16. Grantw 3's three No, 20th 
17. DiscoStu
18. Stuster
19. Retsamhsam - Belgian Strong Dark Ale
20. Gulpa - Belgian Strong Dark Ale - 10% - wy1388 - Ready to drink YES 20 MARCH
21. Monkeybusiness
22. Gruntus
23. Cortez The Killer - Devil's Ink - Belgian Imperial Stout - http://hyperfox.info/allgrain01.htm#75
24. Josh - Belgian Golden Strong Ale - YES 
25. Bizier
26. floppinab 
27. nifty
28. Muggus - Belgian Chocolate Ale '09 - 8.4% - Needs time, will check closer to date. YES 20TH MARCH


STOUT/STRONG List

29. Monkeybusiness - RIS
30. Grantw - Anzus Wheatwine
31. Cortez The Killer - Father's Falling Over Fluid - American Barley Wine - 7.5-8% - Ready to drink - http://hyperfox.info/allgrain01.htm#70
32. Schooey - RIS
33. Chappo - RIS (send to FatzG to adjudicate no need to returns)
34. Muggus - Black Warrior Imperial Stout (well, technically an American Stout) 7.1%, Drink now or cellar.
35. VACANT
36. VACANT
37. Josh - English Barleywine - YES
38. Gulpa - Old Ale - US05 - 7.8% YES 20 MARCH
39. Thommo - Old Ale
40. Syd_03
41. VACANT
42. Retsamhsam - English Barley wine


----------



## DiscoStu (15/2/10)

Bottled my IIPA on the weekend so that will be ready in time, tasted great out of the fermentor. First batch brewed in a temp controlled fridge (how did I ever brew without one ???)

It's gunna be tight to get the Belgian done but I should just make it. 

IPA List

Member - Beer Name - Style - Alc % - Ready To Drink Date - Other Relevant Info 

1. Fatgodzilla YES 20TH MARCH
2. Grantw Homer's drool No, 20th March 
3. DiscoStu - Imperial IPA - 8.5% 100IBU - US05 - Yes 20 March
4. Stuster
5. Retsamhsam - American IPA
6. Gulpa - American IPA - 7% - Wy1272 YES 20 MARCH
7. Monkeybusiness
8. Gruntus
9. Cortez The Killer - Hop Rod Rye Clone - Rye IPA - 7%ish - Ready to drink - http://hyperfox.info/allgrain01.htm#72
10. Josh - American IPA - 
11. Bizier
12. floppinab 
13. nifty
14. Muggus - What Becomes Of The Broken Hearted (Jakes Return) NZ Imp. Brown Ale 8.0% YES 20TH MARCH though might be a bit green!

BELGIAN List

Member - Beer Name - Style - Alc % - Ready To Drink Date - Other Relevant Info 

15. Fatgodzilla YES, 20TH MARCH
16. Grantw 3's three No, 20th 
17. DiscoStu - Yes 20th March
18. Stuster
19. Retsamhsam - Belgian Strong Dark Ale
20. Gulpa - Belgian Strong Dark Ale - 10% - wy1388 - Ready to drink YES 20 MARCH
21. Monkeybusiness
22. Gruntus
23. Cortez The Killer - Devil's Ink - Belgian Imperial Stout - http://hyperfox.info/allgrain01.htm#75
24. Josh - Belgian Golden Strong Ale - YES 
25. Bizier
26. floppinab 
27. nifty
28. Muggus - Belgian Chocolate Ale '09 - 8.4% - Needs time, will check closer to date. YES 20TH MARCH


STOUT/STRONG List

29. Monkeybusiness - RIS
30. Grantw - Anzus Wheatwine
31. Cortez The Killer - Father's Falling Over Fluid - American Barley Wine - 7.5-8% - Ready to drink - http://hyperfox.info/allgrain01.htm#70
32. Schooey - RIS
33. Chappo - RIS (send to FatzG to adjudicate no need to returns)
34. Muggus - Black Warrior Imperial Stout (well, technically an American Stout) 7.1%, Drink now or cellar.
35. VACANT
36. VACANT
37. Josh - English Barleywine - YES
38. Gulpa - Old Ale - US05 - 7.8% YES 20 MARCH
39. Thommo - Old Ale
40. Syd_03
41. VACANT
42. Retsamhsam - English Barley wine


----------



## Thommo (17/2/10)

I went to put my Lager yeast onto my Bo Pils Cube that I brewed on the weekend. Could have sworn I had it somewhere...where could it be. 

Then I realised I had a nice starter of WLP005 ready for my Old Ale...that was sitting bubbling away in the fermenting fridge.

Don't know how that happened.

Oh well. Hope you guys like Old Lager!!!


----------



## monkeybusiness (17/2/10)

Had a bit of an issue with my RIS also. Had an off flavour that I'm not happy with giving to you guys (but I'll hang on to to see if it improves over time). So I brewed the backup last weekend and am desparately hoping to have it finish up by swap date. Brewing the belgian strong tonight to kick onto a yeast cake that should finish by the weekend (hopefully! :unsure: ).

And then the IPA will go on this weekend (or next week at the latest!). 

So apologies for the couple of beers that won't be as well aged as I would have liked prior to the swap.

I've never brewed so much in such a short time. Maybe I should start now for next year's special swap (if there is one).


----------



## white.grant (17/2/10)

I dug out some stubbies to bottle the wheatwine in and hope to have that done before the end of the week. It has come along quite well in secondary. I'll be handing out two stubbies of it so it will be interesting to see how it ages.

Now the tripel is being a real PITA and hasn't finished primary fermentation yet, it's got about 10 more points to go and is dropping a couple of points per day. The unibroue yeast has given it a very interesting flavour and though a bit sweet it's tasting well from the fermenter. Big problem is that it is tying up the ferm fridge so I haven't started on the IIPA as yet. It's gunna be a close run thing.

cheers

grant


----------



## Gulpa (17/2/10)

monkeybusiness said:


> ...Maybe I should start now for next year's special swap (if there is one).



Yeah. I tried that but it didnt work out so Im still having to brew madly for the swap.

cheers
Andrew.


----------



## RetsamHsam (18/2/10)

Brewed this last night!! :icon_drunk: 

Amount	Item	Type	% or IBU
6.00 kg Light Dry Extract (8.0 SRM)	60.0 %
1.70 kg Pale Liquid Extract (8.0 SRM)	17.0 %
0.60 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (2.0 SRM)	6.0 %
1.30 kg Cane (Beet) Sugar (0.0 SRM)	13.0 %
47.00 gm Magnum [12.50%](60 min) 29.3 IBU
30.00 gm Columbus [14.00%] (3 min) 2.6 IBU
30.00 gm Sorachi Ace [14.00%] (3 min)	2.6 IBU
30.00 gm Chinook [13.00%] (3 min)	2.4 IBU
30.00 gm Centennial [10.00%] (3 min)	1.9 IBU
30.00 gm Amarillo [8.50%] (3 min)	1.6 IBU
30.00 gm Cascade [5.50%] (3 min)	1.0 IBU
20.00 gm Amarillo [8.50%] (0 min) (Cube Hop)
20.00 gm Cascade [6.80%] (0 min) (Cube Hop)
20.00 gm Centennial [10.00%] (0 min) (Cube Hop)
20.00 gm Chinook [13.00%] (0 min) (Cube Hop)
20.00 gm Columbus [14.00%] (0 min) (Cube Hop)
20.00 gm Sorachi Ace [14.00%] (0 min) (Cube Hop)
10.00 gm Amarillo [8.50%] (Dry Hop)
10.00 gm Cascade [6.80%] (Dry Hop)
10.00 gm Centennial [10.00%] (Dry Hop)
10.00 gm Chinook [13.00%] (Dry Hop)
10.00 gm Columbus [14.00%] (Dry Hop)
10.00 gm Columbus [14.00%] (Dry Hop)
10.00 gm Sorachi Ace [14.00%] (Dry Hop)
4.00 gm Yeast Nutrient (Boil 3.0 days)	Misc	
10.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Boil 60.0 min)	Misc


----------



## floppinab (18/2/10)

Sweet mother Rets............. 

OKay, so I've pulled rank on SWMBO (she is threatening to do another girlie weekend, it'll be the third this year) so 20th of March at my joint it is.

Any preferences for time, late lunch, early dinner??? For those that haven't been to my joint before I'll crank up the barby and do *some amount* of meat and salad but please bring an offering of either.

I've put a new section in the wiki, can you go an update there rather than putting stuff in this thread.


----------



## Muggus (18/2/10)

RetsamHsam said:


> Brewed this last night!! :icon_drunk:
> 
> Amount	Item	Type	% or IBU
> 6.00 kg Light Dry Extract (8.0 SRM)	60.0 %
> ...


Only 41 IBU? 
Will the cube hopping up the bitterness much more?


----------



## RetsamHsam (18/2/10)

Muggus said:


> Only 41 IBU?
> Will the cube hopping up the bitterness much more?



Thirsty posted an experiment where he had the IBU's measured in a lab. Based on his findings the cube hops should be measured as a 20-25 min addition. That was with regular agitation of the cube while it is cooling down, which I didn't do because it was past midnight when I finished up.

So i'm thinking a 10-15 minute calc would be a fair indicator, which would add another 25-30 IBU's. 

You all will be the judges though :icon_cheers:


----------



## Muggus (19/2/10)

Ok so my Imperial Brown Ale is in the bottle...yeah I know, it's not a real style, but pale IPA's are boring! 

Sitting at around 8% alc/vol and easily 160+ IBU, this beer is brutal and might be harmful to your tastebuds, if not your health in general.
Feel free to drink up ASAP, but rest assured you'll be tasting it for week!


----------



## monkeybusiness (19/2/10)

Muggus said:


> 160+ IBU




   Aren't there laws against this sort of recklessness!? Looking forward to it


----------



## Stuster (19/2/10)

Muggus said:


> Ok so my Imperial Brown Ale is in the bottle...yeah I know, it's not a real style



Does that mean it'll be an unreal beer. Certainly sounds it.  

I've left this pretty late. English IPA is done and just needs bottling. (Hopefully this weekend.) Belgian Blonde (nearly Golden Strong) is in a cube and the yeast is built up on a batch of Belgian Pale Ale so should be getting that started today so should be ready in time. h34r:


----------



## Cortez The Killer (25/2/10)

Getting close now :icon_chickcheers: 

If people haven't brewed their beers yet this weekend is probably your last chance 

These big beers need a little while to ferment out

If people could ensure their beers have be updated the wiki - it'd be great to have a definitive list by swap day 

Wiki = http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...;showarticle=95 

Cheers


----------



## Fatgodzilla (25/2/10)

Cortez The Killer said:


> Getting close now :icon_chickcheers:
> 
> If people haven't brewed their beers yet this weekend is probably your last chance
> 
> ...




I think I'm fine now - the IPA will be bottled this weekend and the Strong ale about next Wednesday. My first effort at post 1.050 strength beer - no award winners here and style guidelines out the window, but both taste fine out of the fermenters - of course a little bottle aging can only improve them!


----------



## white.grant (25/2/10)

The tripel is still going - its at 1008 now but its like watching paint dry.


----------



## DiscoStu (25/2/10)

I should ok as well.

IIPA bottled and ready to go, tasted one last week and tastes good, another couple of weeks will do it good.

Dubbel is still in the fermentor, pitched a starter of WLP500 on Monday night and it's dropped from 1.075 to 1.040 this morning, so a bit to go but should make in time. 

Bit concerned I may have under pitched though as the airlock activity has slowed right down and it's got a fair way to go. I have a tube of WLP530 in the fridge, if it does stall any reason I can't make starter from this and pitch it in ???


Looking forward to the day.

Cheers

Stuart


----------



## Cortez The Killer (25/2/10)

Under pitching in a Belgian helps promote some good Belgian funk

I wouldn't worry - just keep the temps up

Cheers


----------



## monkeybusiness (25/2/10)

Man I am in so much trouble time-wise. Brewed the belgian and throwing it onto a yeast cake on Monday. Hoping that it will ferment out in time.

Can't brew the IPA this weekend cause I'm camping, so that'll be tuesday night. Not so sure about my second crack at the RIS either. It has fermented out nicely but the flavours are not really what I'd expected. I'll taste after the weekend and might have to seek some thoughts.


----------



## Bizier (26/2/10)

I have my double batch of Belgian hammering along in the fridge now, my yeast order came a week late. I think I will let it get to room temp to finish right out when fermenting space is needed. I decided to put the IIPA I brewed in November on tap last weekend at my birthday because it has really aged, very pleasant and smooth, but not the calculated 111 IBU monster it was fresh. I reckon with enough healthy yeast, I can get another IIPA done in time.


----------



## floppinab (26/2/10)

<with chest puffed out and hands on hips, given the rare level of organisation that has seen my beers in the can well and truely before times>


Geez you blokes, I thought I was bad, you've had like......... 7 months to pull these together, nothing like leaving it till the last minute. :mellow:


----------



## DiscoStu (26/2/10)

Why do today what you can put off until tomorrow


----------



## Gulpa (26/2/10)

All mine are now bottled. Old Ale II went into bottles on Wednesday night so it should be pretty close to ready come swap day. Tasted very nice from the fermenter, suprising close to what I was originally looking for with Old Ale I so Im happy with it.

Cheers
Andrew.


----------



## Cortez The Killer (26/2/10)

Fellas 

There are still 3 spots in the Old Ale/Stout swap

Tell your friends! 

Ian did you end up making your RIS ?

Cheers


----------



## Muggus (26/2/10)

Ahh the joys of doing everything early....  


But yeah, all my brews should be drinkable* on the day of the swap.



* drinkablity debateable.


----------



## Bizier (26/2/10)

Sorry guys, I have legitimate excuses  .

Can I say, I have just found the pairing (from a bottle of Sam Smiths) of my IIPA and a home-made lime pickle that an old hippy mate of my mum's made... it is astonishingly good. I mean seriously good.


----------



## Thommo (27/2/10)

My Old Ale lager is coming out of the fridge to clean itself up today. 1016...and I'm pretty happy with it. Hope you all like it.


----------



## white.grant (27/2/10)

I have bottle the Anzus wheat wine today, does that count as early? I don't think it will be ready for about 12months.
I will be racking the tripel tomorrow.
And Hopefully should get the IPA on the road. The pressure is killing me.....


----------



## Josh (27/2/10)

I had brewed a IIPA and tried to get away with fermenting downstairs. But the heatwave got to me and it is solventy. 

So I'm brewing again tonight. Same recipe. Only this time I will have a spare fermenting fridge :beer: 

I'll be kegging and bottling from there, so it should be ready to go fresh on the swap day.


----------



## Bizier (28/2/10)

I got my IIPA wort into cubes now, and will either pitch tomorrow or Mon.

I took a leaf from your book Josh, and tried to work the cube to my advantage by adding my flavour/aroma hops to the cube (250g per cube). If it great, I take full credit, but if it sucks, I will try to blame you somehow 

I went with two different cube-hopping regimes after a single 90min bittering boil. I will also dry-hop them differently, but I haven't decided on that yet.

I am thinking of submitting two small bottles taped together, one of each IPA. Does anyone have an issue with this?

And my keg of IIPA just blew, so I am savouring my last big lupilin fix for a little while.


----------



## white.grant (28/2/10)

Guys,

I checked my tripel last night and I fear that it is infected, it's dropped to 1003 (and falling) and has lost the pleasant yeast flavours from the Unibroue yeast and is becoming harsh and solventy. Doesn't look good for the IPA either, but I'll see how that goes.

If anyone wants me I'll be cleaning.cheers

grant


----------



## RetsamHsam (28/2/10)

Bizier said:


> I am thinking of submitting two small bottles taped together, one of each IPA. Does anyone have an issue with this?



I can't see anyone having an issue with this...


----------



## Josh (28/2/10)

RetsamHsam said:


> I can't see anyone having an issue with this...


Ditto. Sounds like a great side by side tasting.


----------



## Bizier (28/2/10)

Cool. More of a side by sideways tasting.
As a side note, I am thinking of pitching one with the Belgian yeast I am using for my blond ale into one to mix things up a little and fit with the current trends in brewing. I am such a scene-ie.


----------



## RetsamHsam (5/3/10)

Is anyone against receiving a bottle of Dopplebock instead of my belgian entry (it didn't eventuate)....


----------



## Stuster (5/3/10)

I'm happy with that.

It should be noted that I have still not bottled my beers though so my vote should only count for half. :icon_cheers:


----------



## white.grant (5/3/10)

I rechecked the tripel last night and it has stopped fermenting and is smoothing out so I'm revising my earlier pessimism and will be submitting it.

cheers

grant


----------



## Muggus (5/3/10)

RetsamHsam said:


> Is anyone against receiving a bottle of Dopplebock instead of my belgian entry (it didn't eventuate)....


Nothing wrong with having a dopplebock in there! :icon_drool2:


----------



## Josh (5/3/10)

No problems here. 

My IPA is tasting better everyday as the gravity drops. Fermenting at a steady 18C this time and it should be good for next weekend.


----------



## Cortez The Killer (5/3/10)

RetsamHsam said:


> Is anyone against receiving a bottle of Dopplebock instead of my belgian entry (it didn't eventuate)....


If it's half as good as your last one then there will be no problem

Cheers


----------



## white.grant (7/3/10)

Cortez The Killer said:


> If it's half as good as your last one then there will be no problem
> 
> Cheers



Indeed :icon_drool2:


----------



## RetsamHsam (8/3/10)

Alright Doppelbock it is then :beer: 

I'll be bottling the other two tonight. The Barleywine has spent a good couple of months in primary so hopefully this will cut down on the amount of time it needs to spend in the bottle. I will try and bottle it all in stubbies so you can all drink one young and age the other for a little while (if you want). 

I will probably pitch some fresh yeast as well.. The last high gravity beer I bottled took for ever to carbonate.


----------



## Muggus (8/3/10)

RetsamHsam said:


> I will probably pitch some fresh yeast as well.. The last high gravity beer I bottled took for ever to carbonate.


Yeah, I think that is more often than not the case with the style.
From previous BW's i've brewed, the carbonation didn't really start to appear until 6 months in the bottle. The poor yeasties stuggled in the 12%+abv environments.
Love the idea of having 2 bottles. Personally, i'm more than happy enough to leave any of the stronger beers for a few months to condition and carbonate properly. It wouldn't be much credit to you if people drunk it too young and wound up with a harsh, green strong ale...and lets face it, barley wines and imperial stouts in particular, can be very abrasive when young.


----------



## monkeybusiness (9/3/10)

I've bottled my Imperial stout in stubbies as well in the interest of trying at two different time points. Its sitting at about 9.6%. Ended up attenuating down from 1.094 to 1.018 which I was pretty happy with. 

Tasting very harsh at this stage but might be good for end of winter or better for winter next year. I almost thought about not bottling it as I've never tasted a RIS and am not sure what they should taste like young. But I could see potential there and hopefully it'll end up nicely. If it doesn't, apologies well in advance! h34r:


----------



## syd_03 (9/3/10)

I am running late in my entry, It will be bottled the night before the swap.

I hit 1.104 for the starting gravity so should be fairly strong and is smelling great. I dont have enough stubbies to do two separate bottles and as it will only be two weeks in the fermenter before bottling, I dont want to risk thin glass with it carbing up a bit more over time.

On a different note, I am shaving my head this weekend for the worlds greatest shave. Having a BBQ at my place if anyone wishes to attend. If not please donate something, even if only a few dollars to the cause. Here is a [topic="42219"]Link[/topic] to the thread that has the sponsorship link on it. I have raised 625 so far, aiming to get to 1000.

Cheers
Jason


----------



## Fatgodzilla (10/3/10)

syd_03 said:


> I am running late in my entry, It will be bottled the night before the swap.
> 
> I hit 1.104 for the starting gravity so should be fairly strong and is smelling great. I dont have enough stubbies to do two separate bottles and as it will only be two weeks in the fermenter before bottling, I dont want to risk thin glass with it carbing up a bit more over time.
> 
> ...




Don't panic too much - most people have been slack (like me) and only recently brewed their entries. I appreciate those of you you brewed early and may have something drinkable at swap time. On the other hand, all my received bottles will sit tucked away for the next four - six months anyway and allowed to age. I know both my efforts will need a bit of cellaring to tone down the harshness. Because I'm brewing my first ever plus 5% brews, I've learnt a few valuable lessions in this exercise - and after all, isn't this the real reason we are doing this? ! 

Don't forget to go to the WIKI to include info on your beers and also to say whether you will be going to the swap or not.

And Jason, well done on the shaving thing. You are ugly enough and it will be interesting to see the resulting image.


----------



## floppinab (12/3/10)

OK, So so,

What time suits all next Sat.??? Late lunch, early dinner, who needs a bed??? Let me know folksys.


----------



## syd_03 (12/3/10)

floppinab said:


> OK, So so,
> 
> What time suits all next Sat.??? Late lunch, early dinner, who needs a bed??? Let me know folksys.



I could do breakfast, lunch or dinner, no bed needed here.

Anyone heading to mine tomorrow to laugh at my white noggin?


----------



## Bizier (12/3/10)

I am coming with a jar of moths to unleash on your globe.


----------



## syd_03 (13/3/10)

Bizier said:


> I am coming with a jar of moths to unleash on your globe.


LMAO took me a while to get that.

It will be outputing many lumens I am sure.


----------



## Cortez The Killer (13/3/10)

FG is arriving in Wollongong at about 10am

We are heading up after that 

Can probably be there somewhere between 11-11:30 at the earliest

We are bringing my case, FG's, monkeybusiness' and grantw's

Cheers


----------



## floppinab (14/3/10)

Cortez The Killer said:


> Can probably be there somewhere between 11-11:30 at the earliest
> 
> We are bringing my case, FG's, monkeybusiness' and grantw's
> 
> Cheers



Let's call it midday ctk, suits me, I'll PM my addy. Anybody else need my address let me know.


----------



## gruntus (14/3/10)

floppinab said:


> Let's call it midday ctk, suits me, I'll PM my addy. Anybody else need my address let me know.


Could you please PM me your address as well....cheers


----------



## Gulpa (14/3/10)

Hi Guys,

The Mrs needs the car on Saturday. Would anyone have a spare spot in their car for me and my beer. Im near Hornsby, a few minutes from the end of the F3. 

Cheers
Andrew.


----------



## syd_03 (14/3/10)

I'll need your addy too Gav.

I now have some stubbies to split my RIS so people can have one early and age one. Anyone have any objections that they are 345mL so 60mL less than the 750 longgies? I can bottle in champagne bottles if anyone prefers or wants the full 750mL.

Cheers 
Jason.


----------



## Gulpa (14/3/10)

syd_03 said:


> I'll need your addy too Gav.
> 
> I now have some stubbies to split my RIS so people can have one early and age one. Anyone have any objections that they are 345mL so 60mL less than the 750 longgies? I can bottle in champagne bottles if anyone prefers or wants the full 750mL.
> 
> ...




Hi Jason,

I dont mind 345mls.

cheers
Andrew.


----------



## Muggus (14/3/10)

Gulpa said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> The Mrs needs the car on Saturday. Would anyone have a spare spot in their car for me and my beer. Im near Hornsby, a few minutes from the end of the F3.
> 
> ...


Hey Andrew, i'll be driving through from Newcastle, i'll be able to swing by if you still need a lift?



> I now have some stubbies to split my RIS so people can have one early and age one. Anyone have any objections that they are 345mL so 60mL less than the 750 longgies? I can bottle in champagne bottles if anyone prefers or wants the full 750mL.


I'll happily take champage bottles. I've got a tirage attachment for my capper, so I love the things!


----------



## Stuster (14/3/10)

Either way is fine with me, Jason.


----------



## syd_03 (15/3/10)

OK then I'll do the 345's so people can have one at a later date. And one champange bottle for Muggus, unless he'd prefer two smallers too.

Cheers Guys.

Is there a food list happeneing?


----------



## Cortez The Killer (16/3/10)

Fellas

Have a surplus 1/2" 18m annealed copper coil made to AS1432 so can be used for water, gas etc

Brand new still in original coil and plastic

Can bring it along to the case swap

Looking for $60

Any takers? Great for an immersion/counter flow chiller or other odd plumbing jobs in the brewery or elsewhere 

Cheers


----------



## gruntus (16/3/10)

Cortez The Killer said:


> Fellas
> 
> Have a surplus 1/2" 18m annealed copper coil made to AS1432 so can be used for water, gas etc
> 
> ...


I'll grab it....what a bargain...Thanks Gino


----------



## Cortez The Killer (16/3/10)

No problem

Will bring it along

Cheers


----------



## floppinab (16/3/10)

Bugger........... too slow!!!!


----------



## floppinab (16/3/10)

Don't forget to bring your favourite barbecue charing ingredient or any other contribution. I'll have some stuff there plus a few salads and anything else I can get time to put together.

Cheers,

BTW got three beers on tap atm. A NZ Pils which I'm a bit disappointed with, a smoked Schwarz which has come out a bit light but tastes noice noice and a bit of the Ricey Pils left. Plus I'll have a look in the cellar and pull out a few specials.


----------



## gruntus (16/3/10)

floppinab said:


> Don't forget to bring your favourite barbecue charing ingredient or any other contribution. I'll have some stuff there plus a few salads and anything else I can get time to put together.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BTW got three beers on tap atm. A NZ Pils which I'm a bit disappointed with, a smoked Schwarz which has come out a bit light but tastes noice noice and a bit of the Ricey Pils left. Plus I'll have a look in the cellar and pull out a few specials.



Might as well start a list so we don't double up.

1. Chicken Bits to BBQ - Gruntus


----------



## syd_03 (16/3/10)

Those chicken bits were great last time if that was you Grant.

I might as well do the same thing again too.


1. Chicken Bits to BBQ - Gruntus
2. Beef and Veg kebabs- Syd_03


Is there a total attending number yet?


----------



## Fatgodzilla (16/3/10)

1. Chicken Bits to BBQ - Gruntus
2. Beef and Veg kebabs- Syd_03
3. 1kg spicy Chippolata sausages - Fatgodzilla





> Is there a total attending number yet?



Reckon there will be about a dozen brewers, based on acceptances so far.

1. Fatgodzilla 
2. Grantw
3. DiscoStu 
4. Stuster 
5. Retsamhsam 
6. Gulpa 
7. Monkeybusiness
8. Gruntus 
9. Cortez The Killer 
10. Josh - can't be there till about 4pm
11. Bizier
12. floppinab 
13. nifty 
14. Muggus
?? Syd 03
39. Thommo - Old Ale


----------



## mrs eyres (16/3/10)

Hubby and I will be coming. We are not swapping but will come along for the fun  



1. Chicken Bits to BBQ - Gruntus
2. Beef and Veg kebabs- Syd_03
3. 1kg spicy Chippolata sausages - Fatgodzilla
4. Potato Salad - mrs eyres



QUOTE
Is there a total attending number yet?


Reckon there will be about a dozen brewers, based on acceptances so far.

1. Fatgodzilla
2. Grantw
3. DiscoStu
4. Stuster
5. Retsamhsam
6. Gulpa
7. Monkeybusiness
8. Gruntus
9. Cortez The Killer
10. Josh - can't be there till about 4pm
11. Bizier
12. floppinab
13. nifty
14. Muggus
?? Syd 03
39. Thommo - Old Ale
mr & mrs eyres


----------



## Muggus (16/3/10)

1. Chicken Bits to BBQ - Gruntus
2. Beef and Veg kebabs- Syd_03
3. 1kg spicy Chippolata sausages - Fatgodzilla
4. Potato Salad - mrs eyres
5. Couple of loaves of bread - Muggus

Is there a total attending number yet?

Reckon there will be about a dozen brewers, based on acceptances so far.

1. Fatgodzilla
2. Grantw
3. DiscoStu
4. Stuster
5. Retsamhsam
6. Gulpa
7. Monkeybusiness
8. Gruntus
9. Cortez The Killer
10. Josh - can't be there till about 4pm
11. Bizier
12. floppinab
13. nifty
14. Muggus (will be bringing Gulpa along)
?? Syd 03
39. Thommo - Old Ale
mr & mrs eyres


We need bread right?


----------



## Gulpa (16/3/10)

1. Chicken Bits to BBQ - Gruntus
2. Beef and Veg kebabs- Syd_03
3. 1kg spicy Chippolata sausages - Fatgodzilla
4. Potato Salad - mrs eyres
5. Couple of loaves of bread - Muggus
6. Tomato salad - maybe some sausages - Gulpa

Is there a total attending number yet?

Reckon there will be about a dozen brewers, based on acceptances so far.

1. Fatgodzilla
2. Grantw
3. DiscoStu
4. Stuster
5. Retsamhsam
6. Gulpa
7. Monkeybusiness
8. Gruntus
9. Cortez The Killer
10. Josh - can't be there till about 4pm
11. Bizier
12. floppinab
13. nifty
14. Muggus (will be bringing Gulpa along)
?? Syd 03
39. Thommo - Old Ale
mr & mrs eyres


----------



## barls (16/3/10)

im coming as well. ill bring some onions plus some thing
1. Fatgodzilla
2. Grantw
3. DiscoStu
4. Stuster
5. Retsamhsam
6. Gulpa
7. Monkeybusiness
8. Gruntus
9. Cortez The Killer
10. Josh - can't be there till about 4pm
11. Bizier
12. floppinab
13. nifty
14. Muggus (will be bringing Gulpa along)
?? Syd 03
39. Thommo - Old Ale
mr & mrs eyres
barls


----------



## Fatgodzilla (16/3/10)

Coming


1. Fatgodzilla
2. Grantw ................. not coming
3. DiscoStu
4. Stuster
5. Retsamhsam
6. Gulpa
7. Monkeybusiness .................. not coming 
8. Gruntus
9. Cortez The Killer
10. Josh ...................... can't be there till about 4pm
11. Bizier
12. floppinab
13. nifty
14. Muggus (will be bringing Gulpa along)
?? Syd 03
39. Thommo - Old Ale
mr & mrs eyres
barls



1. Chicken Bits to BBQ - Gruntus
2. Beef and Veg kebabs- Syd_03
3. 1kg spicy Chippolata sausages - Fatgodzilla
4. Potato Salad - mrs eyres
5. Couple of loaves of bread - Muggus
6. Tomato salad - maybe some sausages - Gulpa
7. Onions and stuff - Barls


----------



## Bizier (16/3/10)

Coming


1. Fatgodzilla
2. Grantw ................. not coming
3. DiscoStu
4. Stuster
5. Retsamhsam
6. Gulpa
7. Monkeybusiness .................. not coming
8. Gruntus
9. Cortez The Killer
10. Josh ...................... can't be there till about 4pm
11. Bizier......................Will be there physically at least
12. floppinab
13. nifty
14. Muggus (will be bringing Gulpa along)
?? Syd 03
39. Thommo - Old Ale
mr & mrs eyres
barls



1. Chicken Bits to BBQ - Gruntus
2. Beef and Veg kebabs- Syd_03
3. 1kg spicy Chippolata sausages - Fatgodzilla
4. Potato Salad - mrs eyres
5. Couple of loaves of bread - Muggus
6. Tomato salad - maybe some sausages - Gulpa
7. Onions and stuff - Barls
8. Bizier - will think of something


----------



## Thommo (16/3/10)

Coming


1. Fatgodzilla
2. Grantw ................. not coming
3. DiscoStu
4. Stuster
5. Retsamhsam
6. Gulpa
7. Monkeybusiness .................. not coming
8. Gruntus
9. Cortez The Killer
10. Josh ...................... can't be there till about 4pm
11. Bizier......................Will be there physically at least
12. floppinab
13. nifty
14. Muggus (will be bringing Gulpa along)
?? Syd 03
39. Thommo - coming
mr & mrs eyres
barls



1. Chicken Bits to BBQ - Gruntus
2. Beef and Veg kebabs- Syd_03
3. 1kg spicy Chippolata sausages - Fatgodzilla
4. Potato Salad - mrs eyres
5. Couple of loaves of bread - Muggus
6. Tomato salad - maybe some sausages - Gulpa
7. Onions and stuff - Barls
8. Bizier - will think of something
9. Thommo - What's left. Chips and Dips?


----------



## DiscoStu (16/3/10)

Got a work clash on Sat

Anyone passing thru the Sutherland area on their way who could take my case ? If not I'll just have to juggle stuff around to make it

cheers

Stu


----------



## Stuster (16/3/10)

Coming


1. Fatgodzilla
2. Grantw ................. not coming
3. DiscoStu
4. Stuster
5. Retsamhsam
6. Gulpa
7. Monkeybusiness .................. not coming
8. Gruntus
9. Cortez The Killer
10. Josh ...................... can't be there till about 4pm
11. Bizier......................Will be there physically at least
12. floppinab
13. nifty
14. Muggus (will be bringing Gulpa along)
?? Syd 03
39. Thommo - coming
mr & mrs eyres
barls



1. Chicken Bits to BBQ - Gruntus
2. Beef and Veg kebabs- Syd_03
3. 1kg spicy Chippolata sausages - Fatgodzilla
4. Potato Salad - mrs eyres
5. Couple of loaves of bread - Muggus
6. Tomato salad - maybe some sausages - Gulpa
7. Onions and stuff - Barls
8. Bizier - will think of something
9. Thommo - What's left. Chips and Dips?
10. Stuster - will think of something too. Hopefully not the same something. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Josh (17/3/10)

Coming


1. Fatgodzilla
2. Grantw ................. not coming
3. DiscoStu
4. Stuster
5. Retsamhsam
6. Gulpa
7. Monkeybusiness .................. not coming
8. Gruntus
9. Cortez The Killer
10. Josh ...................... closer to 5pm after work
11. Bizier......................Will be there physically at least
12. floppinab
13. nifty
14. Muggus (will be bringing Gulpa along)
?? Syd 03
39. Thommo - coming
mr & mrs eyres
barls



1. Chicken Bits to BBQ - Gruntus
2. Beef and Veg kebabs- Syd_03
3. 1kg spicy Chippolata sausages - Fatgodzilla
4. Potato Salad - mrs eyres
5. Couple of loaves of bread - Muggus
6. Tomato salad - maybe some sausages - Gulpa
7. Onions and stuff - Barls
8. Bizier - will think of something
9. Thommo - What's left. Chips and Dips?
10. Stuster - will think of something too. Hopefully not the same something.


----------



## RetsamHsam (17/3/10)

1. Fatgodzilla
2. Grantw ................. not coming
3. DiscoStu
4. Stuster
5. Retsamhsam..............Coming..............  ..Don't touch me...Don't touch me
6. Gulpa
7. Monkeybusiness .................. not coming
8. Gruntus
9. Cortez The Killer
10. Josh ...................... closer to 5pm after work
11. Bizier......................Will be there physically at least
12. floppinab
13. nifty
14. Muggus (will be bringing Gulpa along)
?? Syd 03
39. Thommo - coming
mr & mrs eyres
barls



1. Chicken Bits to BBQ - Gruntus
2. Beef and Veg kebabs- Syd_03
3. 1kg spicy Chippolata sausages - Fatgodzilla
4. Potato Salad - mrs eyres
5. Couple of loaves of bread - Muggus
6. Tomato salad - maybe some sausages - Gulpa
7. Onions and stuff - Barls
8. Bizier - will think of something
9. Thommo - What's left. Chips and Dips?
10. Stuster - will think of something too. Hopefully not the same something.
11. Retsamhsam - Something with a cream sauce


----------



## floppinab (17/3/10)

Josh said:


> Coming
> 
> 
> 10. Josh ...................... closer to 5pm after work



Josh, we made the call at midday a bit earlier in the thread, I suspect 5pm is a bit late for us to get the swap done, not sure if all are hanging around till then. I'll PM you.


----------



## syd_03 (17/3/10)

floppinab said:


> Josh, we made the call at midday a bit earlier in the thread, I suspect 5pm is a bit late for us to get the swap done, not sure if all are hanging around till then. I'll PM you.



If you cant make it Josh drop your beers of at mine and I'll take em for you.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (17/3/10)

syd_03 said:


> If you cant make it Josh drop your beers of at mine and I'll take em for you.




Thought Josh said earlier he was dropping his gear off on way to work and collecting on way back at 5.00pm. Right Josh?

Don't forget that extra bottle for yours truly - 33 out of 36 completed sets .. why didn't we do that last year in the semis!


----------



## Josh (18/3/10)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Thought Josh said earlier he was dropping his gear off on way to work and collecting on way back at 5.00pm. Right Josh?



The plan was that I'd drop my beers off on Thursday or Friday night. I forgot we're seeing Lady Gaga tomorrow night. So that will be Friday evening now.

Floppinab I'll give you a bell tomorrow to make plans.

I will then be round Saturday afternoon to collect my beers if that's alright.

:icon_offtopic: 


Fatgodzilla said:


> Don't forget that extra bottle for yours truly - 33 out of 36 completed sets .. why didn't we do that last year in the semis!



I always pay up on my bets regardless of whether Tony Archer was seen leaving Parra Stadium with a couple of brown paper bags... Do you really need me to answer you? We're talking about St Gillawarra here...

I discovered 3 bottles of Munich Helles tonight which placed in the NSW Comp last year. If the test bottle is any good, then one of the others is yours. Otherwise, I'll find something else.


----------



## Thommo (18/3/10)

Josh if I'm closer and more convenient you can drop them at mine Friday night and I'll take them in for you?
Give me a call if you want.

Thommo.


----------



## DiscoStu (18/3/10)

Can't make on Sat due to work commitments :angry: but FGZ has kindly agreed to pick up my case on the way thru.

1. Fatgodzilla
2. Grantw ................. not coming
3. DiscoStu.................not coming
4. Stuster
5. Retsamhsam..............Coming.............. ..Don't touch me...Don't touch me
6. Gulpa
7. Monkeybusiness .................. not coming
8. Gruntus
9. Cortez The Killer
10. Josh ...................... closer to 5pm after work
11. Bizier......................Will be there physically at least
12. floppinab
13. nifty
14. Muggus (will be bringing Gulpa along)
?? Syd 03
39. Thommo - coming
mr & mrs eyres
barls



1. Chicken Bits to BBQ - Gruntus
2. Beef and Veg kebabs- Syd_03
3. 1kg spicy Chippolata sausages - Fatgodzilla
4. Potato Salad - mrs eyres
5. Couple of loaves of bread - Muggus
6. Tomato salad - maybe some sausages - Gulpa
7. Onions and stuff - Barls
8. Bizier - will think of something
9. Thommo - What's left. Chips and Dips?
10. Stuster - will think of something too. Hopefully not the same something.
11. Retsamhsam - Something with a cream sauce 

hope you all have a good day


----------



## Josh (19/3/10)

Thommo said:


> Josh if I'm closer and more convenient you can drop them at mine Friday night and I'll take them in for you?
> Give me a call if you want.
> 
> Thommo.


Sounds good Thommo. I'll give you a buzz tomorrow. Didn't get around to calling Gav as I was run off my feet at work then getting to the city tonight.

Just on now so I can find the number for my stout which is ready, but will improve with a few weeks in the fridge.

Very happy with my IIPA which is good to go and should be drunk asap.


----------



## white.grant (19/3/10)

The IPA is now bottled and awaiting pickup in the morning. Give it 4 weeks until tasting.

Have a great day swapping and carousing tomorrow, think of me out on my bicycle.

cheers

grant


----------



## Muggus (19/3/10)

Just putting the finishes touches and labels on my bottles. 42 longies is ALOT of beer!


----------



## redbeard (19/3/10)

1. Fatgodzilla
2. Grantw ................. not coming
3. DiscoStu.................not coming
4. Stuster
5. Retsamhsam..............Coming.............. ..Don't touch me...Don't touch me
6. Gulpa
7. Monkeybusiness .................. not coming
8. Gruntus
9. Cortez The Killer
10. Josh ...................... closer to 5pm after work
11. Bizier......................Will be there physically at least
12. floppinab
13. nifty
14. Muggus (will be bringing Gulpa along)
?? Syd 03
39. Thommo - coming
mr & mrs eyres
barls
redb



1. Chicken Bits to BBQ - Gruntus
2. Beef and Veg kebabs- Syd_03
3. 1kg spicy Chippolata sausages - Fatgodzilla
4. Potato Salad - mrs eyres
5. Couple of loaves of bread - Muggus
6. Tomato salad - maybe some sausages - Gulpa
7. Onions and stuff - Barls
8. Bizier - will think of something
9. Thommo - What's left. Chips and Dips?
10. Stuster - will think of something too. Hopefully not the same something.
11. Retsamhsam - Something with a cream sauce
12. redb - dozen tasty snags


----------



## Bizier (19/3/10)

Bottling from keg tonight. I will do my best.
Sorry, but I am not going to do 2 x stubbies, honestly I can't be arsed and the second IPA is not very plentiful. I will bring some along tomorrow though.

Hey Stu, do you get a prize if you are thinking what I am thinking?

Is there an official time we all have to be there, or is it a pretty relaxed affair?


----------



## syd_03 (19/3/10)

Bizier said:


> Bottling from keg tonight. I will do my best.
> Sorry, but I am not going to do 2 x stubbies, honestly I can't be arsed and the second IPA is not very plentiful. I will bring some along tomorrow though.
> 
> Hey Stu, do you get a prize if you are thinking what I am thinking?
> ...


Im leaving work now.....
To bottle my swap when I get home.


----------



## Gulpa (19/3/10)

Tasting two of my beers tonight to make sure all is well. Not tasting the BDSA as Ive pretty much drunk all my share. Cant wait to get some more Belgians to drink - Ive developed a taste.

See you guys tomorrow. 

Cheers
Andrew.


----------



## nifty (19/3/10)

1. Fatgodzilla
2. Grantw ................. not coming
3. DiscoStu.................not coming
4. Stuster
5. Retsamhsam..............Coming.............. ..Don't touch me...Don't touch me
6. Gulpa
7. Monkeybusiness .................. not coming
8. Gruntus
9. Cortez The Killer
10. Josh ...................... closer to 5pm after work
11. Bizier......................Will be there physically at least
12. floppinab
13. nifty...................coming
14. Muggus (will be bringing Gulpa along)
?? Syd 03
39. Thommo - coming
mr & mrs eyres
barls
redb



1. Chicken Bits to BBQ - Gruntus
2. Beef and Veg kebabs- Syd_03
3. 1kg spicy Chippolata sausages - Fatgodzilla
4. Potato Salad - mrs eyres
5. Couple of loaves of bread - Muggus
6. Tomato salad - maybe some sausages - Gulpa
7. Onions and stuff - Barls
8. Bizier - will think of something
9. Thommo - What's left. Chips and Dips?
10. Stuster - will think of something too. Hopefully not the same something.
11. Retsamhsam - Something with a cream sauce
12. redb - dozen tasty snags


----------



## gruntus (19/3/10)

Gulpa said:


> Tasting two of my beers tonight to make sure all is well. Not tasting the BDSA as Ive pretty much drunk all my share. Cant wait to get some more Belgians to drink - Ive developed a taste.
> 
> See you guys tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Good stuff Andrew....can't wait either.

Sampled mine as well....yummy....both are OK now but would benefit with another 2 weeks.


----------



## Muggus (20/3/10)

Gulpa said:


> Tasting two of my beers tonight to make sure all is well. Not tasting the BDSA as Ive pretty much drunk all my share. Cant wait to get some more Belgians to drink - Ive developed a taste.
> 
> See you guys tomorrow.
> 
> ...


I probably should've done this.

I know my stout is all good and carbed, and the one bottle of Belgian I tried was 2 weeks in the bottle and had signs of carbonation, and was tasting good.
The IPA on the other hand, i've been too scared to try! h34r:


----------



## Stuster (20/3/10)

Tried my IPA last night. Only two days in the bottle, but nearly carbed up and I'd say ready to drink right now. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Gulpa (21/3/10)

Thanks for hosting Gav. Thanks for the ride, Mike. Had a great day, nice beer, nice food. Good to see everyone and looking forward drinking the swap beers.

Cheers
Andrew.


----------



## barls (21/3/10)

thanks for another good day gav, it was a ball.


----------



## Bizier (21/3/10)

Thanks to everyone for a great day and evening, especially to Gav and his family for being such amazing hosts.
Cheers.


----------



## white.grant (21/3/10)

Sorry I missed it but a big thanks to fatz and Cortez for the beer ferry. The big fella dropped off my swaps this morning. So where's the tasting thread?


----------



## Josh (21/3/10)

FGZ your Pils is ready to drink. Put it in the fridge and enjoy.

Did anyone try the barleywine on the day? Interested in feedback.

Thanks to Gav for hosting. And Thommo being the ferry. I'll swing by this week.

edit: Thanks


----------



## Muggus (21/3/10)

Gulpa said:


> Thanks for hosting Gav. Thanks for the ride, Mike. Had a great day, nice beer, nice food. Good to see everyone and looking forward drinking the swap beers.
> 
> Cheers
> Andrew.


Twas my pleasure sir, i'll be sure to give you some feedback on that "concoction" you gave me a bottle of.

Many thanks to Gav for putting on the day. Great hospitality and good location, can't ask for much more. 
Always enjoy catching up with the fine folks of this forum, trying awesome beers and talking general nonsense.

Fatz, i'm sure you'll be reading this thread soon enough, so I posted up the recipe of that weizenbock on the datebase HERE


----------



## Stuster (21/3/10)

Really top day. Thanks for all the delicious beers people brought along to share. Big thanks to Gav and his family for being a fantastic host. :beerbang: 



I'm up for a re-match any time, Gav. If you think you're ready. h34r: :lol:


----------



## Stuster (21/3/10)

Josh said:


> Did anyone try the barleywine on the day? Interested in feedback.



Damn. That was out, then other beers got in the way. I was really hoping to try that one but missed out. It might have been opened later in the evening but my guess is this is one for the host.


----------



## floppinab (22/3/10)

Bloody Hell, 11am start, and what was that 11pm finish. I'm pretty sure I forgot to eat anything after 6pm, whoever was left and whatever happened was a bit hazy after that!!!! Paid for it with an 8am start 5pm finish at football with the kids yesterday.

Thanks for all for coming and for the beers, I'll get some photos up in the next day or two.

And many thanks to my long suffering for sorting through the chaos!!!!


----------



## mrs eyres (22/3/10)

Thanks to Gav and his family for hosting a great day. Also to everyone for all the sharing and talking of all things beer.

Cheers


----------



## syd_03 (22/3/10)

Thanks to all for the many great beers shared and all those who brought tasty foodstuffs.

Many, many thanks to Gav and his family for kindly offering up their place for the day and being fantastic hosts throughout

Did you get the kids Shirts, Shorts and Shocks in the end? 

Here is a good photo to start the pics off, 9.05pm.

I should sleep more than three hours the night before a swap and not start to bottle at 10 am that morning.


----------

